# Berlin, Germany - I'll show you every corner of the German capital!



## GeneratorNL

I have lived in the fantastic city of Berlin for almost 2 years and made literally tens of thousands pictures of practically every corner of the city. And now I'm going to show them to YOU!

I will update this thread on a regular basis. I hope you enjoy it. If you have any questions or remarks, please let me know!



> Some info about Berlin (from Wikipedia): _Berlin is the capital city and one of sixteen states of Germany. With a population of 3.4 million within its city limits, Berlin is the country's largest city.
> Berlin is a major center of culture, politics, media, and science in Europe.
> Its economy is primarily based on the service sector, encompassing a diverse range of creative industries, media corporations, environmental services, congress and convention venues.
> The metropolis is home to world-renowned universities, research institutes, sporting events, orchestras, museums and personalities. Berlin's urban landscape and historical legacy has made it a popular setting for international film productions. The city is recognized for its festivals, diverse architecture, nightlife, contemporary arts and a high quality of living.
> Berlin has evolved into a global focal point for young individuals and artists attracted by a liberal lifestyle and modern zeitgeist._



Let's start with some general pictures taken in the city center *(Later I will post series of outskirts, unknown areas, specific themes, etcetera)*. Please do NOT post your own pictures in this threat; I want to keep it tidy!

01. The famous Gendarmenmarkt, a market place:








Source.

02. The television tower seen from the Nikolaiviertel:








Source.

03. The new central station (Hauptbahnhof) opened in 2006:








Source.

04. The Nikolaiviertel, an area that looks old, but is actually built in the '80s:








Source.

05. The Berliner Dom, a church that is very unusual looking for a protestant church:








Source.

06. The Maxim Gorki Theater:








Source.

07. The Holocaust Memorial, with some very funky looking buildings in the background:








Source.

08. Some people use the memorial to hang out in:








Source.

09. The highrises of the Potsdamer Platz, as seen from the Tiergarten (a huge park):








Source.

10. The Reichstag building; this is where the German parliament drinks coffee:








Source.

11. View towards the east from the roof of the Reichstag building:








Source.

12. Another night picture. This is the famous Brandenburger Gate:








Source.

13. One of the two towers at Frankfurter Tor:








Source.

14. The castle of Köpenick. Treptow-Köpenick is a district in the southeast of Berlin:








Source.

15. The television tower again, with the roof of the Dom:








Source.

16. The Rotes Rathaus (red city hall, because of the brick colour), and the remainders of the Pallast der Republik (the former East-German parliament building):








Source.

17. The Friedrichswerder Church:








Source.

18. The Neptune Fountains and the St. Mary's Church:








Source.

19. A child near the television tower:








Source.

20. The main entrance of the Jewish Museum:








Source.

21. The newer part of the Jewish Museum:








Source.

22. The Olympic Stadium from 1936:








Source.

23. The Spandauer Citadel, in the district of Spandau:








Source.

24. The Reichtag building:








Source.

25. The river Spree, that flows through Berlin. In the background you can see the Victory Column:








Source.



More will follow! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Svartmetall

Excellent shots of a fantastic city! This first selection are really good, though the pictures are a little on the small side. Would it be possible to post slightly higher resolution pictures in future so we can better appreciate them please?


----------



## madridhere

I visited Berlin last summer and loved the trip. It´s not the nicest city of Europe, but it´s one one the most that I liked. The mixture of styles, the kind Berliners, the museums, the new river...wonderful things. The many old commies where not nice, I´m sorry for that, but still I think that the city in general is worthy to visit and repeat the experience. 

Please bring more pictures here. Thanks.


----------



## GeneratorNL

Svartmetall said:


> Excellent shots of a fantastic city! This first selection are really good, though the pictures are a little on the small side. Would it be possible to post slightly higher resolution pictures in future so we can better appreciate them please?


Thanks. You're welcome.
About the small size: I know. But I don't know how to adjust the size. I use Flickr as image host, and I can either copy the small version here or click on it in Flickr and then use the huge version (which would be even worse to view on a forum). I tested here on the forum and tried to put [img=600x400] instead of just


----------



## miau

GeneratorNL said:


> I will update this thread on a regular basis. I hope you enjoy it. If you have any questions of remarks, please let me know!


Cool, there can never be too many Berlin threads  I like your photos and I'm looking forward to updates, *but please only a few pictures per post, 50 is way too many*.


edit: join the Berlin club


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ I just joined. Thanks!:cheers:
But I didn't know 50 was too much for one post. I've seen other people post up to 150 pictures in one post.:nuts:

Anyway, just to make you happy, I cut 25 pics from the first post, and post them here below:

26. Statue (part of a bridge) and the central station:








Source.

27. The Swiss ambassy and the television tower:








Source.

28. One of the new parliamentary buildings:








Source.

29. Commieblocks on the Leipziger Strasse:








Source.

30. The Bode Museum:








Source.

31. Some guy on the Unter den Linden, Berlin's fancy boulevard:








Source.

32. The sun sets over the river Spree:








Source.

33. Kite runners near the Teufelsberg, an artificial WWII rubble mountain:








Source.

34. Statues at the olympic stadium:








Source.

35. One more of the Gendarmenmarkt, with the concert hall:








Source.

36. The Reichstag building. The cupola was designed by Sir Norman Foster:








Source.

37. Strolling along the river Spree:








Source.

38. The Neue Wache at the Unter den Linden, a memorial for all war victims:








Source.

39. St. Mary's Church, the oldest church in Berlin:








Source.

40. Inside the St. Mary's Church:








Source.

41. You can light a candle here:








Source.

42. The television tower and the Rotes Rathaus:








Source.

43. Flag with bear on top of the Rotes Rathaus. The bear is the symbol of Berlin:








Source.

44. Swan near the Tegeler See, a lake in the northwest of Berlin:








Source.

45. A marina in the Tegeler See. No, I'm not kidding, this is Berlin as well:








Source.

46. A view towards the city center from the Kreuzberg, a small mountain in the south of Berlin:








Source.

47. The old center of the district of Spandau, in the west of Berlin:








Source.

48. One more of Spandau:








Source.

49. Stop!








Source.

50. And go!








Source.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Fatastic! :applause: Berlin is awesome!


----------



## CrazY

I just loved the stop and go sign in berlin! very unique :lol:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Schloss Charlottenburg - part 1*

^^ Thanks everyone for the positive responses.

Here is some more. These pictures are all taken in and around Schloss Charlottenburg (or Charlottenburg Castle) in the district Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf, in the west of Berlin. 

51. This is the front of the castle:








Source.

52. A detailed fence:








Source.

53. The interior burned out in WWII, but has been renovated. The ceiling inside:








Source.

54. Ducks in the castle's garden:








Source.

55. Very romantic, isn't it?








Source.

56. Another detailed fence:








Source.

57. And a flower I spotted in the garden:








Source.

More will follow later!


----------



## miau

Thanks, but I would say that you should have a maximum of 10 pictures per post . It is a general rule in forums to keep them readable and your posts maintenable.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ No problem, I'll do that from now on.


----------



## aspiringArchitect

You are quite the photographer, Generator! I especially like that duck one!


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thank you very much. Then just for you one more duck from the castle's garden, and for everybody else some pictures I took near the river Spree, in the city center.

_______________________________________________________________
58. A bonus duck:








Source.

59. Someone enjoying his McDonald's milkshake near the central station:








Source.

60. Just chilling, man...:








Source.

61. The central station and the Spree:








Source.

62. Lovely sunset:








Source.

As always: more will follow later.


----------



## miau

that is really a nice variety of pictures 

->bonus duck ... I love ducks ;D


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Friedrichshain - part 1*

Friedrichshain is a part of Berlin's borough of Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg. Formerly part of East Berlin, it is an inner city locality, adjacent to Mitte, Prenzlauer Berg, Kreuzberg and Lichtenberg.

63. A pigeon on the roof of a building at S-Bahn station Ostkreuz (this building is demolished by the way, because the station is being renovated):








Source.

64. Friedrichshain is one of the poorest areas of Berlin:








Source.

65. A child playing:








Source.

66. As I said, it's poor:








Source.

67. Reflection:








Source.

68. That's not my motorbike:








Source.

69. A lady in front of a billboard:








Source.

70. Street scene:








Source.


----------



## miau

GeneratorNL said:


> 64. Friedrichshain is one of the poorest areas of Berlin:


that is not entirely true... in Friedrichshain there are many students with now or low income, so the GDP is very low. I would consider some parts of Neukölln, Wedding, Hellersdorf and Marzahn as really poor.

However, I really like that you give those descriptions to your photos and I hope you dont mind my comments .


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ I do not mind your comments at all. It's just that people who live there told me that it was one of the poorest areas. And in my opinion, it looks like it too... But don't get me wrong: Friedrichshain is, together with Prenzlauer Berg, my favourite part of Berlin. I love to drink a Flying Cangaroo in Lykia in the Sonntagstrasse:cheers:.


----------



## ØlandDK

Great pics so far! :applause:
I'll surely have a look at this thread in the future!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Treptower Park*

Treptower Park is a park along the river Spree in Treptow, in the district of Treptow-Köpenick, south of central Berlin. The park is a popular place for recreation of Berliners. 


71. Summer in Berlin. Recreation on the Spree:








Source.

72. Some people say Berlin is a grey city. I think this picture proves otherwise:








Source.

73. The church of Stralau and the chimney of a power plant:








Source.

74. Bird:








Source.

75. Houseboats in the river. On the other side of the river is Stralau:








Source.

76. They're having fun:








Source.

77. You won't drown here:








Source.

78. A beautiful swan:








Source.

So, you like it?


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Yes I do! :lol:

Nice picture of the swan too!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mitte*

^^ For some reason people always really like the bird pictures :lol:

No birdies this time, but some pictures of Mitte. Mitte is the first and most central borough of Berlin (Mitte is German for middle). Mitte encompasses Berlin's historic core. The area includes some of the most important tourist sites of Berlin (like the Museum Island, Brandenburg Gate, Unter den Linden and the Reichstag among others), most of which were in East Berlin.

79. The television tower as seen from the Nikolaiviertel (Mühlendamm):








Source.

80. The Berliner Dom and the former Pallast der Republik, also as seen from the Nikolaiviertel. 








Source.

81. The dome of the Altes Rathaus (old city hall - this is a different one than the Rotes Rathaus!). Strangely enough it beared the name Neues Rathaus (new city hall) when it opened:








Source.

82. A statue on the Schloßbrücke (Castle's Bridge):








Source.

83. Some naked dude and his friend:








Source.

84. The naked dude just died:








Source.

85. The German Historical Museum at the Unter den Linden:








Source.

More will follow (as if you didn't know that already)...


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Berlin as always :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tempelhof Airport - part 1*

^^ Very true words, my friend.

Now I'm going to show you some pictures of the now-defunct Tempelhof Airport. It was situated in the south-central borough of Tempelhof-Schöneberg. Designated by the ministry of transport on October 8, 1923, Tempelhof became the world's first airport with an underground railway station in 1927. Tempelhof Airport's main building used to be among the 20 largest buildings on earth. The main building was build during the Nazi era and designed by Ernst Sagebiel.

I visited the airport a few weeks before it closed in 2008.


86. The main entrance building:








Source.

87. Another part of the main building:








Source.

88. An evil looking bird:








Source.

89. The main hall, the only part I could visit:








Source.

90. Old airplane engines were being displayed:








Source.

91. I wasn't the only one taking pictures:








Source.

92. Clock:








Source.

93. It's looking quite empty sometimes:








Source.

94. Decoration:








Source.

95. Ladies waiting for their airplane:








Source.

And now it's closed for good... Do we already know what's going to happen with the airport building and the huge runways? Anyone?


----------



## miau

GeneratorNL said:


> 72. Some people say Berlin is a grey city. I think this picture proves otherwise:


Berlin can be very grey in autumn and winter, but we have a beautiful spring and summer as a compensation


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Prenzlauer Berg - part 1*

Prenzlauer Berg is a locality in the borough of Pankow. After German reunification in 1990 Prenzlauer Berg soon attracted young people, often referred to as hipsters, with its alternative lifestyle. Countless pubs, restaurants, cafés, galleries and little shops create a day and nightlife atmosphere unrivalled in the rest of Berlin. Along with Schöneberg and Mitte, Prenzlauer Berg is a focal point of Berlin art scene.


96. Prenzlauer Berg has many beautiful buildings:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452242613/in/photostream

97. Little shops are everywhere:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453056644/in/photostream

98. A beer drinking lady in front of a mural:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453056266/in/photostream

99. This building is a former beer brewery and is nowadays known as 'Kulturbrauerei' (Culture Brewery). There you can find cinemas, clubs, theaters, etcetera:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453053202/in/photostream

100. U-Bahn station Senefelderplatz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453052656/in/photostream

Prenzlauer Berg is a great part of Berlin by the way!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kreuzberg*

Kreuzberg, since 2001 part of the combined Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg borough located south of Mitte, is one of the best-known areas of Berlin. The borough is known for its very large percentage of immigrants and second-generation immigrants, many of whom are of Turkish ancestry. Kreuzberg has one of the youngest populations of all European city boroughs.

Personally, I love Kreuzberg. You can get great food there for almost no money at all. So let's start with the pictures!

101. Mom's yelling that dinner's ready:









102. This sports field occupies the space of the former Anhalter Bahnhof railway station, that was destroyed in the Second World War:









103. A child waiting for something or someone:









104. This event hall is called Tempodrom and also occupies a part of the former Anhalter Bahnhof site:









105. The lower bridge is where the train tracks to the former station ran; the upper bridge is the U1 metro line:









As always I'm very curious to know what you think about the pictures.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

This picture is so cool!
Thanks for the great tour through Berlin!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Jewish Museum*



Dr.Seltsam said:


> This picture is so cool!
> Thanks for the great tour through Berlin!


^^ Thanks. It's actually one of my favourites too. The child's mother stood next to her, but she ruined the picture, so I cut her off.:lol:


Let me take you people somewhere elso now, to the Jewish Museum to be precisely. The Jewish Museum (_Jüdisches Museum_ in German) covers two millennia of German Jewish history. World-renowned architect Daniel Libeskind designed the museum, which opened to the public in 2001. The museum was one of the first buildings designed after German reunification.

106. The old part of the museum, with the main entrance. The new part, designed by Libeskind, is next to it:








Source.

107. The new part. Some people say its shape, seen from above, is reminiscent of a warped Star of David:








Source.

108. Info can be found on the walls, even info about the museum's architecture:








Source.

109. An underground tunnel connects to The Garden of Exile. The Garden's oleaster grows out of reach, atop 49 tall pillars:








Source.

110. The staircase to the upper floors:








Source.

111. The Void, an empty space about 66 feet (20 m) tall, slices linearly through the entire building:








Source.

112. An exhibition room:








Source.

113. Headphones will give you information about well-known and less-known Jewish people:








Source.

I hope you like the pictures, and perhaps you want to visit the museum yourself? Or did you already visit it? What was your experience?


----------



## aleochi

Please show us every corner of berlin! you're pictures are just amazing!


----------



## GeneratorNL

Thanks aleochi. Don't worry, I will keep posting my pictures here until I posted all 200 million-trillion-gazillion of them (I got enough pictures to keep posting until I'm 80 years old or so).:nuts:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mitte (night pictures)*

Some night pictures taken in the central borough Mitte (these pics were taken in 2006 during the world championship football by the way, hence the football decoration on the television tower).

114. The St. Mary's Church and the television tower:









115. The Berliner Dom:









116. The Reichstag building (parliament's seat):









117. The Brandenburg Gate. It is considered one of Europe's most famous landmarks:









118. The highrises at Potsdamer Platz. The original buildings were totally laid waste during World War II and the area was then left desolate during the Cold War era:









I hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## ØlandDK

GeneratorNL said:


> 107. The new part. Some people say its shape, seen from above, is reminiscent of a warped Star of David:


From another thread:


ramblersen said:


> Does anyone know/recall what's with that pattern anyway? Surely Libeskind has some high-flown, verbose, arty-farty thinking and symbolism behind? *Like the pattern of the windows on the Jewish Museum in Berlin being decided by the coordinates of some addresses from where jews were picked up on the Kristallnacht.* My association has always been that of a spider's web but doesn't seem to make much sense...


Anybody know if that is true?


----------



## Guest

Very, very informative and gr8 photographic skills. Thank you mate !


----------



## miau

ØlandDK said:


> Anybody know if that is true?


Given the high numbers of jews that lived in Berlin, it is possible that the pattern match an adress. I doubt it was the intention, though.


----------



## Xusein

Great shot, I like the quality of the photos as well as the cityscapes. 

Personally, I find Berlin to be a potential good example for my former nation's capital city (Mogadishu) for post war rebuilding.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Köpenick*

^^ Thank you all very much. 

Let me take you to a rather unknown area of Berlin: Köpenick. Köpenick is a locality in the borough of Treptow-Köpenick in Berlin. It is located in the south-east of the city. Before Köpenick became part of Greater Berlin in 1920, it had a long history as an independent town. Its first known mentioning in a document as a stronghold dates back to 1209.

119. Köpenick as seen from the bridge over the river Dahme:








Source.

120. In the old part of Köpenick. Note the suicidal bird in the left upper corner:








Source.

121. The borough's city hall:








Source.

121. I like these old fashioned signs:








Source.

122. Timber framed house:








Source.

123. An old door leading nowhere:








Source.

124. Köpenick Palace:








Source.

125. The roof of the palace's church and lavender:








Source.

126. The palace has a nice garden:








Source.

127. Has someone already spotted the pidgeon?








Source.

Thank you for watching. More will follow next time!


----------



## Svartmetall

Köpenick looks to be a very well preserved neighbourhood. I particularly like the fact that there are lots of trams in the area too - gives it quite a unique feel.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ I was really surprised too by the big number of tram lines that run mostly through the old town! It does give a special feel to the area indeed.
There were a lot of old folks by the way in Köpenick, not only residents but also lots of tourists. I think 80% of the people I saw were 55 or older.


----------



## Ribarca

Great thread. Great city. Great work.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tegel*

^^ Thanks Ribarca. I do the best I can.

Now it's time for some pictures of Tegel. Tegel is a locality in the Berlin borough of Reinickendorf at the shore of the Lake Tegel. Tegel is chiefly known for being the location of Berlin-Tegel, Berlin's main airport. It also houses the Tegel Penitentary, Germany's largest prison with about 1,700 inmates as of 2007, known from Alfred Döblin's 1929 novel Berlin Alexanderplatz.

128. The main street of Tegel, simply called Alt-Tegel ('Old-Tegel'):








Source.

129. You can't see them, but there are about 2 million ice-cream parlours in this street. Seriously. Anyway:








Source.

130. This simply is what it looks like:








Source.

131. Father and his child:








Source.

132. This swan is checking me out, I think:








Source.

133. This guy is about to get eaten:








Source.

134. Sun is already setting:








Source.

135. And good night:








Source.

I think Tegel is a very nice part of Berlin. I hope I was able to capture that.


----------



## Discu

:applause: Awesome work.
I simply love the way you're mixing it: Inside vs. outside downtown, colour vs. b/w, buildings vs. people (and animals ) etc.

I only wished some of the pix had a slighty higher resolution (especially those depicting whole buildings or sceneries).


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thank you very much. I try to make the best mix possible, so I'm glad to hear that it's working.

And as I said somewhere on the first page: I would love to show the photo's a little bit bigger here, but the originals I uploaded to hosting site Flickr are large to very large, and I could either copy the location link of the big pictures to this forum (which would result in a big mess that takes ages to load), or I can copy the picture's location link of the smaller preview here (which obviously results in the picture size you see right now in this thread).

If anyone has a good solution, feel free to tell me!


----------



## mphillips

You've done a great job showing so much of a city with so many corners. Do you have any pictures of some of Berlin's back neighborhoods in Charlottenburg or Friedenau?


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ I know I made pictures in Charlottenburg back in 2006, but I haven't uploaded them to the picture hosting site Flickr yet, so I can't post them here right away. I'll see what I can do, but what I'll probably do first is posting the 700+ pictures I did upload already to Flickr. I don't have pictures of Friedenau as far as I remember. Sorry.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mitte*

Some more pictures I made in Berlin's most central borough Mitte during the World Championship Football in 2006.

136. The television tower and St. Mary's Church at Alexanderplatz and an ATM sign:









137. I think the football decoration was very funny:









138. The Berliner Dom, Berlin's famous protestant church:









139. The Pergamon Museum (antiquity, Middle East, Islamic Art) in the foreground and the Bode Museum (sculptures, Byzantine art, coins and medals) in the background:









140. The famous Humboldt University, named after scientist and explorer Alexander von Humboldt:









141. A big monument/memorial/something across the street from the university. I don't know were it went, but it's not there anymore now:









142. One of the two identical churches at the Gendarmenmarkt:









143. Big German flag in front of the Reichstag building:









144. And the very impressive Holocaust memorial:









I'll post some more pictures in a few minutes, but I hope you liked these for now.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Potsdamer Platz and the panorama platform at the Potsdamer Platz*

Let's get up in the air, people! This is Potzdamer Platz. As I wrote before, it is an important public square and traffic intersection in the centre of Berlin. With the construction of the Berlin Wall on 13 August 1961, Potsdamer Platz found itself physically divided in two. After the German reunification in 1990, the city government organised a design competition for the redevelopment of Potsdamer Platz and much of the surrounding area. 

Now it's time for me to show you the new and exciting Potsdamer Platz! 

145. Some of the highrises at Potsdamer Platz:









146. And some more highrises and a lamppost:









147. People picnicking in one of the parks next to the Potsdamer Platz:









148. You see the building on the left side? Let's get up there to the panorama platform (it's very cheap; it only costs a few euros):









149. This is the panorama platform. We're high up in the sky now:









150. The Sony Center and the Tiergarten park in the background:









151. People pretending to work hard in the neighbouring office tower (head quarters of the German Railways):









152. The Marriott Hotel and in the background the Holocaust memorial:









153. The German Railways tower and the Reichstag building:









154. And back on the ground the people are still picnicking:









Let me know if you liked the pictures. I'll post more maybe this evening or else tomorrow.


----------



## miau

great update, I like your BW photos


----------



## aleochi

great update!


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^Thanks everyone. I'll post some more series this afternoon or evening!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Spandau*

Some more photo's, as promised. Spandau is the fifth and westernmost borough (Bezirk) of Berlin, situated at the confluence of the Havel and Spree rivers and along the western bank of the Havel. After World War II, it was part of the British Occupation Zone in West Berlin and the Spandau Prison, built in 1876, was used to house Nazi war criminals who were sentenced to imprisonment at the Nuremberg Trials. After the death of Rudolf Hess, the prison's last inmate, Spandau Prison was completely demolished by the allied powers and later replaced by a shopping mall. Also worthy of note, the popular British New Romantic band, Spandau Ballet takes its name from Spandau.

155. This street is the Carl-Schurz-Strasse. The tower of the St. Nikolai's Church burned out in WWII, but was restored in 1989:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452899047/in/photostream

156. The St. Nikolai's Church a late Gothic hall church of the 14th century, where Elector Joachim II Hector on November 1, 1539 attended. This is the clock:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452897757/in/photostream

157. Spandau's historic core is quite romantic now and then:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453711414/in/photostream

158. On this place stood a synagogue, that was destroyed in 1938 by the Nazis:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453708142/in/photostream

159. Man with a hat:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452894439/in/photostream

160 And a nice timber framed house, just outside of the historic core, in a street called 'Im Kolk':








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452893113/in/photostream


----------



## Svartmetall

Spandau is great! I love the altstadt area. Nice update, mate!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Spandau Citadel*

But wait... there is more! Spandau also has the Spandau Citadel. It is one of the best-preserved Renaissance fortresses of Europe. Built from 1559–94 atop a medieval fort on an island created by the meeting of the Havel and the Spree, it was designed to protect the town of Spandau, which is now part of Berlin. In recent years it has been used as a museum and has become popular tourist spot. Anyway, enjoy the pictures.

161. A map. This what the citadel looks like from above:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452890653/in/photostream

162. The entrance:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452889573/in/photostream

163. Little birdie:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453702168/in/photostream

164. Inside the walls:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452884529/in/photostream

165. An old fashioned phone booth:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452885169/in/photostream

166. I like the big chestnut tree:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452880967/in/photostream

167. Walking around there sometimes felt really Assassin's Creed-ish. I didn't have a sword though:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3452880221/in/photostream

168. It was late in the afternoon, so sun was already setting:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453697784/in/photostream

169. And a final citadel picture:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453689012/in/photostream

I hope you enjoyed watching them!


----------



## miau

yes, Spandau is nice... It is a small town of its own - the inhabitants even see themselves as Spandauers, not Berliners


----------



## thun

Erm, the Humbolt-Universität is named after alexander's elder brother Wilhelm von Humboldt who used to be a linguist and Prussians educational minister (he created the -in its days- modern prussian educational system.


----------



## Camilo_Costa

Berlin is a fabulous city, those pics are great!


----------



## miau

thun said:


> Erm, the Humbolt-Universität is named after alexander's elder brother Wilhelm von Humboldt who used to be a linguist and Prussians educational minister (he created the -in its days- modern prussian educational system.


Not true, the university was founded 1810 and named Friedrich-Wilhelms-Universität after the founder, the prussian king. The modern name was given 1949 with the intention to honour both brothers.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ I'm very confused now.:nuts:

Wikipedia says:


> Several German schools (including Humboldt University of Berlin) are named after Alexander's brother Wilhelm.


I guess Thun is right, Miau. Or do you have a source for your claim that the university is named 'Humboldt University' to honour BOTH brothers?


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nikolaiviertel*

I already showed you some pictures of the Nikolaiviertel in other posts, but because it's a popular area, I think it would be nice to show some more. Founded about 1200, the Nikolaiviertel (Nikolai Quarter), together with the neighbouring settlement of Cölln, is the reconstructed historical heart of Berlin. It is located in the Mitte district, five minutes away from Alexanderplatz. Situated on the eastern shore of the river Spree, it is bounded by the streets Rathausstraße, Spandauer Straße and Mühlendamm. The Nikolaikirche (Saint Nicholas Church) lies at the centre of the neighbourhood. The area around the church with its medieval alleys in the main had been preserved throughout the centuries, until it was destroyed by the air raids and the Battle of Berlin during World War II. At Berlin's 750th anniversary in 1987 the house-building was restored in a peculiar mixture of reconstructed historic houses and concrete slab Plattenbau blocks, giving the area an unmistakable appearance. Today the small area is famous for its traditional German restaurants and bars.

170. The Saint Nicholas Church and some semi-old buildings:









171. One of the streets:









172. The church again:









173. This picture shows the Saint Nicholas Church, some other roofs of the Nikolaiviertel, the tower of the city hall, the television tower, two lampposts and the Park Inn Hotel:









174. And one more:









That's the Nikolaiviertel in a nutshell!


----------



## miau

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ I'm very confused now.:nuts:
> 
> Wikipedia says:
> 
> 
> I guess Thun is right, Miau. Or do you have a source for your claim that the university is named 'Humboldt University' to honour BOTH brothers?


The GERMAN wikipedia supports my view :dunno: Another 'prove' would be that the entrance to the main building is guarded by statues of both brothers.


----------



## DiggerD21

The name Humboldt-Universität is dedicated to both brothers. Just look at the emblem of the university.


----------



## joethelion

....absolutely super photographs!! Thank you for sharing your images of one of my favourite cities of the world!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museum für Gegenwart (Contemporary Art Museum)*

^^ Thanks, Joethelion. You're welcome.

Now I would like to show you Berlin's contemporary art museum, the Museum für Gegenwart in the Hamburger Bahnhof (Hamburg Station). Hamburger Bahnhof is a former train station in Berlin on Invalidenstraße in the Moabit district opposite the Charité hospital. The station was built according to Friedrich Neuhaus' plans in 1846/47 as the starting point of the Berlin-Hamburg railroad. It is the only surviving terminus building in Berlin from the late classic period and counts as one of the oldest station buildings in Germany. Today the Hamburger Bahnhof serves as the Museum für Gegenwart, which exhibits modern and contemporary art e.g. by Joseph Beuys, Anselm Kiefer, Roy Lichtenstein, Richard Long, Andy Warhol and Cy Twombly.

175. The museum's facade:








Source.

176. Mao Zedong by Andy Warhol:








Source.

177. Mao again:








Source.

178. A colourful piece of art:








Source.

179. A woman and a painting:








Source.

180. Books made of steel:








Source.

181. A picture of a picture of a painting:








Source.

So far this museum. I hope you liked it, and if you don't, nobody cares. :devil:


----------



## Svartmetall

I love museums and it is one thing that Berlin has aplenty! It reminds me slightly of strolling through London and into any random museum I came across (then being shocked at the price of some of them :lol. 

This photo thread is great! I hope you keep it up as diligently as you are at the moment!


----------



## mphillips

I have this thread gern.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mitte (night pictures) (part 2)*

It's been two days since my last post here, so it's time for some new pictures!

Some night pictures this time, taken in Berlin's central district Mitte.

182. The Reichstag building (parliament building):









183. The dome on the roof of the Reichstag building:









184. Looking down inside the dome:









185. Looking towards Alexanderplatz from the roof:









186. The Berliner Dom church with some old fashioned street lights:









187. Berliner Dom again:









188. The Sony Center and the highrises at Potsdamer Platz:









189. I think these buildings look good at night:









Hold on! I'll post three more photo's in a second...


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Rathaus Schöneberg and Theater des Westens (night pictures)*

...and some pictures taken outside of the city center. 

190. Rathaus Schöneberg is the city hall for the borough of Tempelhof-Schöneberg:








Source.

191. After World War II, with Berlin divided, Rathaus Schöneberg became the city hall for West Berlin.








Source.

192. The Theater des Westens (Theater of the West) is a famous musical and opera stage in the locality of Charlottenburg:








Source.

That's all I've got for you today.:cheers:


----------



## miau

Nice update! 

The Hamburger Bahnhof really has a nice collection, I should go there some day :hahano:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ You definitely should do that if you're in Berlin and like contemporary art.:banana:


----------



## fri

The only city I've only been to in Germany is Munich, and I have to say that it's a very beautiful city. My dad goes to Berlin every year for a computer show and he says Berlin is his favourite city in the World, wish I could go there some day.

Awesome pics!


----------



## redbaron_012

GeneratorNL the pics of the Saint Nicolas Church remind me of my visit back in 2000. Near this place is a park with Berlin Bears in an inclosure. A friend was showing me around when we heard the sound of trickling water ? Turned around and there was a dog beside a tree......This is a true story !......But it wasn't the dog doing the trickling, but the tree. The dog ran off before I could get the pic. But here is the tree without the dog. One of my unusual Berlin experiences...never have seen that anywhere else before ! I wonder if the dog learnt a lesson ?........Thanks for your pics great to see Berlin looking so terrific.


----------



## l'eau

great thread:cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

redbaron_012 said:


> GeneratorNL the pics of the Saint Nicolas Church remind me of my visit back in 2000. Near this place is a park with Berlin Bears in an inclosure. A friend was showing me around when we heard the sound of trickling water ? Turned around and there was a dog beside a tree......This is a true story !......But it wasn't the dog doing the trickling, but the tree. The dog ran off before I could get the pic. But here is the tree without the dog. One of my unusual Berlin experiences...never have seen that anywhere else before ! I wonder if the dog learnt a lesson ?........Thanks for your pics great to see Berlin looking so terrific.


Now that's a weird story.:lol: 

By the way, you say there are bears being shown near the Saint Nicholas Church? I've never heared of that. Do you know in which street?


----------



## regjeex

:cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sachsenhausen concentration camp - part 1*

Ok, it's time for something different. I'm going to show a part of one of the darkest episodes in history of mankind, namely the World War II concentration camp of Sachsenhausen, located just a few car or train minutes to the north of Berlin.
Sachsenhausen or Sachsenhausen-Oranienburg was a Nazi concentration camp in Oranienburg, used primarily for political prisoners from 1936 to the end of the Third Reich in May, 1945. After World War II, when Oranienburg was in the Soviet Occupation Zone, the structure was used as an NKVD special camp until 1950. The remaining buildings and grounds are now open to the public as a museum.

193. The main entrance:









194. "Arbeit macht frei" is a German phrase meaning "work brings freedom". The slogan is known for being placed at the entrances to a number of concentration camps:









195. ''Arbeit macht frei'' again:









196. The barracks:









197. Barrack number 38:









198. Guard tower:









199. The so-called Soviet Liberation Memorial:









200. Wall and barrack:









201. Through a hole in the gate:









202. The sleeping quarters:









203. Closets:









I'll post some more Sachsenhausen pics in a second...


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sachsenhausen concentration camp - part 2*

Let's continue. Some more of the Sachsenhausen concentration camp.

204. Inside the barracks again:









205. Does this look like a place where you want to eat?









206. Urinals:









207. Not a lot of privacy here:









208. This is where people had to clean themselves:









209. A grey and dead rose:









210. It's very depressing in here:









211. Some Asian girls through a hole in a gate:









212. A barrack's chimney:









213. Walls and barbed wire, a horrible way to hold back people:









214. A barrack's door photographed from the side:









The camp was secure and there were few successful escapes. The perimeter consisted of a three metre high stone wall on the outside. Within that there was a space which was patrolled by guards and dogs; it was bordered on the inside by a lethal electric fence; inside that was a gravel "death strip" forbidden to the prisoners. Any prisoner venturing onto the "death strip" would be shot by the guards without warning. Rewards such as extra leave were offered to guards who successfully shot and killed any prisoner who entered onto the death zone.

Things like these should never happen again, but unfortunately people don't seem to learn from the past...


----------



## Svartmetall

Sobering pictures of a dark time in Germany's history. I would say they're excellent pictures, but they're too chilling to be called excellent. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GeneratorNL

Svartmetall said:


> I would say they're excellent pictures, but they're too chilling to be called excellent.


^^ I completely understand what you mean. 

I've got some more interesting Sachsenhausen photo's, that I will post later today.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sachsenhausen concentration camp - part 3*

More pictures of the Sachsenhausen concentration camp in the town of Oranienburg, a few kilometers to the north of Berlin.

215. The gallows:









216. These were the more 'luxurious' cells, for important prisoners, if I remember well:









217. They even had a little table and stool:









218. The sky was all the prisoners could see:









219. Anti-semetic signs in German towns during the Nazi era:









220. One of the satellite camps:









221. Killed people are still being remembered here:









222. Flowers for loved ones:









223. And never forget:









Thank you for viewing these pictures.


----------



## SASH

@ GeneratorNL
First of all my respect for you're phenomenal pictures. This Berlin Thread is the best I've ever seen!
In about two weeks I'm going to Germany (Hannover) to visit some family of mine. We would like to visit Berlin also. We have got 3 days for it. After I have seen you're pictures I want to see everything, but that's not possible. Could you please tell me, what the must sees are and what things we absolute must do within these 3 days.
Thank you in advance.

Tering wat maak jij mooie foto's.
Groeten van een mede Rotterdammer.


----------



## City-Kelle

Your photos are just awesome, I'm really yearning for more. Greetings from Schöneberg.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks everyone!



SASH SCF said:


> In about two weeks I'm going to Germany (Hannover) to visit some family of mine. We would like to visit Berlin also. We have got 3 days for it. After I have seen you're pictures I want to see everything, but that's not possible. Could you please tell me, what the must sees are and what things we absolute must do within these 3 days.
> Thank you in advance.


Owww let me think. There is so much to see in and around Berlin. 

1. Of course you need to see all the *main tourist attractions* around the Unter den Linden boulevard: Berliner Dom, Museum Island (_Museumsinsel_ in German) with all its famous museums (doesn't mean though have to actually visit every museum; you won't have time for that), Brandenburg Gate, Holocaust Memorial, the Potsdamer Platz and the Sony Center, the Reichstag, and of course you have to see the new central station (_Hauptbahnhof_).
2. *Alexanderplatz and the television tower* (_Fernsehturm_), but don't waste too much time here: it's one of the ugliest squares in Berlin in my opinion. And if you want to go up in the television tower to 204 meters high, be prepared to wait 1,5 to 2 hours. It's always very busy, and it's not cheap either (9 euro the last time I visited). The view is very nice though and you really get to see how big Berlin is.
3. If you like to visit *old castles or palaces*, I can either advise Schloss Sanssouci in Potsdam, a few kilometers to the south of Berlin, or Schloss Charlottenburg, in the district of Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf. Both palaces are incredibly impressive to see and have beautiful palace gardens. Sansscouci is a little further away from downtown Berlin, about 45-60 minutes with the S-Bahn. Charlottenburg is only 15-20 minutes or so with the S-Bahn from downtown Berlin. 
4. If you want to visit a *museum* that really shows the German history in an honest and interesting way, I can advise you to go to the museum called The Story of Berlin. This museum is located in a street next to the Kurfürstendamm, so you also get to see West-Berlin's city center with the famous Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church a little bit. The Story of Berlin is a little bit more expensive than other museums, but I think it's worth the money. And if you go visit that museum, don't forget to do one of the guided tours to the Cold War atomic bomb shelter that is located underneath the street in which the museum stands. And if you're, like me, really into modern art, you just have to go to the Museum für Gegenwart, located just a few walking minutes from the central station.
5. *Do not only visit the central district of Mitte*, but also visit lovely and vibrant areas like Prenzlauer Berg (get off at U-Bahn station Eberswalder Strasse), Friedrichshain (the best streets are Simon-Dach-Strasse and Sonntagstrasse; get off at S-Bahn stations Warschauer Strasse or Ostkreuz), and Kreuzberg (don't know which streets are the best; I've been to Kreuzberg many times, but always with friends who showed me the way, so I never really had to think:lol. There are a lot of cheap but good restaurants, cozy bars, great clubs, many drunk people, lots of pizza and döner kebab places, endless streams of alternative folks, and an occasional yuppie in mentioned areas.
My favourite spot in Berlin to eat good but cheap and to have a tasty Flying Cangaroo (that's cocktail) is called Lykia, located on the corner of the Sonntagstrasse and the Neue Bahnhofstrasse in Friedrichshain, right next to the Ostkreuz station.

If other Berlin-lovers have something to add to this, please feel free to do so.:cheers:



> Tering wat maak jij mooie foto's.
> Groeten van een mede Rotterdammer.


:lol: Dankjewel. Ik kom trouwens niet echt uit Rotterdam, maar aangezien niemand op dit forum Papendrecht kent, schrijf ik maar Rotterdam, dat is makkelijker.


----------



## mphillips

I would also suggest Kurfürstendamm, KaDeWe and would also recommend Schloß Charlottenburg. For a pretty walk, I would go to U-Bahnhof Sophie Charlotte Platz and walk up Schloßstrasse to the front of the palace. The Charlottenburg borough is my favorite in Berlin, albeit for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Embrace57

mphillips said:


> I would also suggest Kurfürstendamm, KaDeWe and would also recommend Schloß Charlottenburg. For a pretty walk, I would go to U-Bahnhof Sophie Charlotte Platz and walk up Schloßstrasse to the front of the palace. The Charlottenburg borough is my favorite in Berlin, albeit for sentimental reasons.


Yes one should not neglect or underestimate the areas that were once
West Berlin with Kudamm, Schloß Charlottenburg, Tiergarten,
Siegessäule, Europa Center, Funkturm, Wannsee, Havel,
Grünewald, Zehlendorf, Spandau, Kladow, Gatow, usw.
Ganz Wunderschön!


----------



## SASH

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Owww let me think. There is so much to see in and around Berlin.
> 
> 1. Of course you need to see all the *main tourist attractions* around the Unter den Linden boulevard: Berliner Dom, Museum Island (_Museumsinsel_ in German) with all its famous museums (doesn't mean though have to actually visit every museum; you won't have time for that), Brandenburg Gate, Holocaust Memorial, the Potsdamer Platz and the Sony Center, the Reichstag, and of course you have to see the new central station (_Hauptbahnhof_).
> 2. *Alexanderplatz and the television tower* (_Fernsehturm_), but don't waste too much time here: it's one of the ugliest squares in Berlin in my opinion. And if you want to go up in the television tower to 204 meters high, be prepared to wait 1,5 to 2 hours. It's always very busy, and it's not cheap either (9 euro the last time I visited). The view is very nice though and you really get to see how big Berlin is.
> 3. If you like to visit *old castles or palaces*, I can either advise Schloss Sanssouci in Potsdam, a few kilometers to the south of Berlin, or Schloss Charlottenburg, in the district of Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf. Both palaces are incredibly impressive to see and have beautiful palace gardens. Sansscouci is a little further away from downtown Berlin, about 45-60 minutes with the S-Bahn. Charlottenburg is only 15-20 minutes or so with the S-Bahn from downtown Berlin.
> 4. If you want to visit a *museum* that really shows the German history in an honest and interesting way, I can advise you to go to the museum called The Story of Berlin. This museum is located in a street next to the Kurfürstendamm, so you also get to see West-Berlin's city center with the famous Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church a little bit. The Story of Berlin is a little bit more expensive than other museums, but I think it's worth the money. And if you go visit that museum, don't forget to do one of the guided tours to the Cold War atomic bomb shelter that is located underneath the street in which the museum stands. And if you're, like me, really into modern art, you just have to go to the Museum für Gegenwart, located just a few walking minutes from the central station.
> 5. *Do not only visit the central district of Mitte*, but also visit lovely and vibrant areas like Prenzlauer Berg (get off at U-Bahn station Eberswalder Strasse), Friedrichshain (the best streets are Simon-Dach-Strasse and Sonntagstrasse; get off at S-Bahn stations Warschauer Strasse or Ostkreuz), and Kreuzberg (don't know which streets are the best; I've been to Kreuzberg many times, but always with friends who showed me the way, so I never really had to think:lol. There are a lot of cheap but good restaurants, cozy bars, great clubs, many drunk people, lots of pizza and döner kebab places, endless streams of alternative folks, and an occasional yuppie in mentioned areas.
> My favourite spot in Berlin to eat good but cheap and to have a tasty Flying Cangaroo (that's cocktail) is called Lykia, located on the corner of the Sonntagstrasse and the Neue Bahnhofstrasse in Friedrichshain, right next to the Ostkreuz station.
> 
> If other Berlin-lovers have something to add to this, please feel free to do so.:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Dankjewel. Ik kom trouwens niet echt uit Rotterdam, maar aangezien niemand op dit forum Papendrecht kent, schrijf ik maar Rotterdam, dat is makkelijker.


Thanks once again.

Btw Papendrecht is Metro Area of R'dam, so it makes sens you're saying that you are from R'dam.
Cheers


----------



## SASH

Embrace57 said:


> Yes one should not neglect or underestimate the areas that were once
> West Berlin with Kudamm, Schloß Charlottenburg, Tiergarten,
> Siegessäule, Europa Center, Funkturm, Wannsee, Havel,
> Grünewald, Zehlendorf, Spandau, Kladow, Gatow, usw.
> Ganz Wunderschön!


But we only have got 3 and perhaps only 2 and a half days to spent. 
If the weather is good we pretend to visit one of the See’s in and around Berlin.
Would the Wannsee be the best? We also like to see the commieblocks of the former DDR. Is Marzhan the right neighbourhood to visit than? We are by car, so we think we take the car instead of U-Bahn. Can you recommend this, because I’m afraid if we use U-bahn we miss a lot to see. Also like to drive thru the Karl Marx Allee, just to get an Idea of the former DDR. I saw some pictures here on this forum of ‘Kastanien Allee’ but there are several ones. Can you tell me which one is “the one”. Is the Prezlauer Berg in Pankow? I know Pankow from an Udo Lindenberg song. Is it worth a visit?
In some German movies or TV series you see people live in some beautiful and classy old Buildings. In which neighbourhood could that be? Sorry I can’t be any more specific.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ If you want to visit one of the lakes, the Wannsee is a nice option. Get off at S-Bahn station Wannsee or Nikolassee. If you want to swim too, you get off at Nikolassee and go to Strandbad Wannsee. It costs only a few euros, and it's nice.
For commieblocks Marzahn is the right place, but if you want something more closer to the city center, you can also visit the area east of Alexanderplatz, around Strausberger Platz. This is also where the Karl-Marx-Allee is.
The Kastanienallee in Prenzlauer Berg is a nice street indeed. Lot's of street life there, with restaurants, bars, etc.:cheers: All very affordable and somewhat alternative. And Prenzlauer Berg is a part of the district of Pankow indeed. Because Prenzlauer Berg wasn't as much destroyed as other parts of Berlin in World War II, it has a lot of nice historic buildings, with many of them being renovated.

I hope this information is helpful to you.


----------



## Guest

The last few pics really hit home. Thanks for the update mate.


----------



## Svartmetall

SASH SCF said:


> But we only have got 3 and perhaps only 2 and a half days to spent.
> If the weather is good we pretend to visit one of the See’s in and around Berlin.
> Would the Wannsee be the best? We also like to see the commieblocks of the former DDR. Is Marzhan the right neighbourhood to visit than? We are by car, so we think we take the car instead of U-Bahn. Can you recommend this, because I’m afraid if we use U-bahn we miss a lot to see. Also like to drive thru the Karl Marx Allee, just to get an Idea of the former DDR. I saw some pictures here on this forum of ‘Kastanien Allee’ but there are several ones. Can you tell me which one is “the one”. Is the Prezlauer Berg in Pankow? I know Pankow from an Udo Lindenberg song. Is it worth a visit?
> In some German movies or TV series you see people live in some beautiful and classy old Buildings. In which neighbourhood could that be? Sorry I can’t be any more specific.


I always find that a car is one of the worst ways to view a city, even in a short space of time. You end up missing a lot of details due to the speed at which you traverse the city. 

You'd probably be better off parking and taking the S/U bahn to various locations - especially the above ground sections of U1 and U2 are interesting as they give a very interesting perspective of the areas they run through.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Egyptian Museum - part 1*

^^ I agree, Svartmetall. Taking public transportation is a better way to explore the city than with a car.

Anyway, let's show some new pictures. The Egyptian Museum of Berlin (German: _Ägyptisches Museum und Papyrussammlung_) is home to one of the world's most important collections of Ancient Egyptian artifacts.
The museum originated with the royal art collection of the Prussian kings: it was Alexander von Humboldt who recommended that an Egyptian section be created, and the first objects were brought to Berlin in 1828 under Friedrich Wilhelm III.
The most famous piece on display is the exceptionally well preserved and vividly coloured bust of Queen Nefertiti, which, on May 5th, 2009, was reported by a Swiss art historian to be a fake, made in 1912. However, professional CT scans on the bust have proved otherwise.

224. A beautiful sculpture, probably thousands of years old:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3512627701/in/photostream

225. Queen Nefertiti's bust, that someone claimed to be a fake (other studies have proved it's real though):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3513438114/in/photostream

226. I like the light coming through the window in the background. It gives this pic a special feel:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3512634731/in/photostream

227. Two guys chatting:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3513447164/in/photostream

228. I don't have any comments to this. It's just an old golden face:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3513448008/in/photostream

229. A dude with his pet lion:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3512643575/in/photostream

230. I don't know if these were coins or rings:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3513451992/in/photostream

231. A monolithic piece of art:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3512664335/in/photostream

232. Ok, who stole this guy's nose and arm. Please return it:









233. Two in a row:









234. This was in my opinion the most beautiful piece in this museum. I really like it:









It's a great museum, and the fact that you're allowed to take pictures makes it only better.


----------



## Tiaren

GeneratorNL said:


> The most famous piece on display is the exceptionally well preserved and vividly coloured bust of Queen Nefertiti, which, on May 5th, 2009, was reported to be a fake, made in 1912...
> 225. Queen Nefertiti's bust, that recently turned out to be a fake...


It is NOT a proven fake. Please don't spread such rumors further. hno:
It's just some Swiss art historian, who never was able to come close enough to it, that claims it's a fake. (Some even claim that it would be a fake by Hitler :nuts: )
Recently made CT scans of the scuplture tell otherwise.

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/...e-proves-berlin-bust-is-not-hitlers-fake.html

The book, that this historian wrote was titled:
"Le Buste de Néfertiti, une imposture de l'égyptologie*?*" Even without knowing French, you can notice the question mark.


----------



## GeneratorNL

Tiaren said:


> It is NOT a proven fake. Please don't spread such rumors further. hno:


Geez, I'm sorry man. It's just that I read an article on Yahoo that it's fake, and I just quoted Wikipedia, which doesn't mention anything about this Swiss historian. But of course I will read the article, and then change the information I give in this thread.
I'm just wondering, why do all these news sources just use the information that the bust is fake, when it's not? Do news websites not check if information is correct?


----------



## Tiaren

GeneratorNL said:


> Geez, I'm sorry man. It's just that I read an article on Yahoo that it's fake, and I just quoted Wikipedia, which doesn't mention anything about this Swiss historian. But of course I will read the article, and then change the information I give in this thread.
> I'm just wondering, why do all these news sources just use the information that the bust is fake, when it's not? Do news websites not check if information is correct?


The thing is, there are right now many articles out there in the internet. And most of them don't tell the whole story. In most articles (the ones in English especially) it's only said, that this Swiss historian calls it a fake. End of Story! But in most German (Swiss articles too) they at least mention, that it's just a claim without any real prove. And then they tell about the different methods they used, such as scanning the inside of the bust, some time ago, with the best techniques available, to prove it is not a fake. (They found a second very detailed lime stone bust under the plaster, by the way. And they couldn't find any substance on and in the bust, that would date to modern times. The Swiss historian himself admits, that all substances are indeed ancient.) 
It's also said, that this historian just wants to bring is name more out in the public. Bad rumors about a beautiful and famous lady always get the most attention, said one article I read. And they're right, it worked. 

And thanks of course for your awesome Berlin pictures! I always enjoy such a good gallery here. And I'm sorry, that I replied first just because of...you know what.


----------



## abigbagofpoo

*GeneratorNL*
Can I get a pic of the large metal Eagle which sits on a stone plinth in front of the Tempelhof Airport terminal in "Eagle Square ?
Thanks in advance :colgate:


----------



## GeneratorNL

Tiaren said:


> The thing is, there are right now many articles out there in the internet. And most of them don't tell the whole story. In most articles (the ones in English especially) it's only said, that this Swiss historian calls it a fake. End of Story! But in most German (Swiss articles too) they at least mention, that it's just a claim without any real prove. And then they tell about the different methods they used, such as scanning the inside of the bust, some time ago, with the best techniques available, to prove it is not a fake. (They found a second very detailed lime stone bust under the plaster, by the way. And they couldn't find any substance on and in the bust, that would date to modern times. The Swiss historian himself admits, that all substances are indeed ancient.)
> It's also said, that this historian just wants to bring is name more out in the public. Bad rumors about a beautiful and famous lady always get the most attention, said one article I read. And they're right, it worked.
> 
> And thanks of course for your awesome Berlin pictures! I always enjoy such a good gallery here. And I'm sorry, that I replied first just because of...you know what.


All right, I'll change the information given in this thread.



abigbagofpoo said:


> *GeneratorNL*
> Can I get a pic of the large metal Eagle which sits on a stone plinth in front of the Tempelhof Airport terminal in "Eagle Square ?
> Thanks in advance :colgate:


I've sent you a PM.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Egyptian Museum - part 2*

Ok, some more pictures taken inside the Egyptian Museum.

235. A photograph taken from the inside towards the square in front of the museum (the square is called _Lustgarten_):









236. The museum's central atrium:









237. The spectacular dome-shaped roof inside the atrium:









238. Statues in the atrium:









239. Ancient stone art:









240. A woman reaching out her hand (or is it a man?):









241. Someone:









242. And the last Egyptian museum picture for now (I do not want you to get an overdose):









That's all I've got for now. Inside the Egyptian Museum the lighting is very good for taking pictures. I've been to museums where that was not the case.


----------



## Guest

I adore this pic: Gr8 work mate.


----------



## groentje

There's lots to see in Berlin, and you're showing that. Excellent work, and a very nice city, indeed.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mitte - part 2*

^^ Thanks Groentje and Sydney!



> I adore this pic


Then you probably will like this link: click me click me click me I'm the large version of that pic!


Some more pictures taken last summer in Mitte, all on and around the Museum Island (_Museumsinsel_).

243. These two people are actually a good friend of mine and his girlfriend:









244. The Berliner Dom. Unfortunately I don't have any interior pics, because they ask an entrance fee, which I never wanted to pay:









245. Decoration on the Berliner Dom:









246. The famous boulevard Unter den Linden:









247. The modern expansion of the German Historical Museum (_Deutsches Historisches Museum_), designed by star architect I.M. Pei:









248. Inside the massive holocaust memorial:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mitte - part 3*

More Mitte pictures from summer 2008. Most of them have the remainders of now-demolished Palast der Republik (Palace of the Republic) on them. The Palast der Republik was the parliament building of East Germany. The Palast was constructed from 1973 to 1976 in the prevailing architectural style for East German buildings, using bronze mirrored windows. Just prior to German reunification in October, 1990, the structure was found to be contaminated with asbestos. Despite various protests by people who felt the building was an integral part of Berlin's culture, in November, 2003, the German parliament decided to demolish the building. In 2007, the Bundestag definitively voted for the Prussian era Stadtschloss to be rebuilt. Three façades of the palace will be exact replicas of the original, but the interior will be a modern one. The new palace will be called the Humboldtforum, and will house the Humboldt collection and gallery of non-European art.

249. The almost-demolished Palast der Republik with the Berliner Dom. The buildings on the right are in the Nikolaiviertel:









250. What a mess:









251. The Berliner Dom and the Egyptian Museum:









252. From the left to the right: pillars of the Palast, St. Mary's Church, Park Inn Hotel, Television Tower, pillars of the Palast:









253. People reading information tablets about the reconstruction of the Berliner Stadtschloss:









254. Pics of the Stadtschloss prior to WWII:









255. And a bird's eye view of the soon to be reconstructed Stadtschloss:









I think it's going to look very good when the Stadtschloss is reconstructed (reconstruction is going to start in 2010 by the way).


----------



## Svartmetall

It'll look great one the Schloss has been rebuilt.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Prenzlauer Berg - part 7*

More photos of the new quarter 'Am Alten Schlachthof'.

496. The park is a popular spot for local youth to hang out:









497. Some of the recently completed houses:









498. Other houses are still under construction:









499. Former market buildings are being concerted into confortable apartments:









500. This man can be on my 500th picture posted in this thread (I'm opening a bottle of champagne now):









501. More new houses:









501. I wouldn't mind living here actually:









502. I also like the white apartment buildings on the right. They are classy:









502. A tiny airplane:









503. Ze German flag:









504. The white apartment building again:









505. I was just thinking, I'm doing an urban tour and a construction update at the same time here:lol::









I've got 5 more pics of this area to show you...


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Prenzlauer Berg - part 8*

The final ones of 'Am Alten Schlachthof'...

506. A former market building waiting for redevelopment:









507. The same market building, with the Andel's Hotel in the background (though this hotel is not in Prenzlauer Berg, but in Fennpful, but who cares):









508. Andel's Hotels is part of Vienna International Hotels & Resorts and is rated with 4 stars:









509. It has over 550 rooms. Yeah, it's kinda big:nuts::









510. And a close up. The hotel is already opened by now, but I don't have any pics of that:









Those were all the photo's I had to share with you today. Ciao!:wave:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Parliament buildings*

Besides the famous Reichtag building, there are several other (modern) buildings that house the German parliament. They are (as far as I know) all part of the complex that was built between the central station and the Reichstage building. The buildings were named after German politicians. I took the following pictures on a snowy day in March 2008.

511. The _Paul-Löbe-Haus_ ('Paul Löbe House') and the river Spree:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592968040/in/photostream

512. Zoomed in:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592159907/in/photostream

513. You can see the snowflakes in the air:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592159277/in/photostream

514. The northside of the _Paul-Löbe-Haus_:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592970816/in/photostream

515. Lots of concrete and glass were used for these buildings:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592157425/in/photostream

516. This guy even goes jogging with this kind of weather:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592964572/in/photostream

517. The television tower in the east:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592156419/in/photostream

518. There is a bridge between the parliament building on the northbank of the Spree and the building on the southbank (both parts are considered as the same building: _Paul-Löbe-Haus_):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592158159/in/photostream

519. Does anyone what the crosses in the right lower corner mean? Is it some kind of memorial?








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592966238/in/photostream

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall

Thanks for the update. I particularly like the shots of the redevelopment work in P'berg, though I don't like the fact that the redevelopment is a lot of houses with garages rather than apartment blocks (which would seem to suit the area a lot more).


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Mixed pictures - part 6*

^^ Yes, I agree. Apartment blocks would have been better, but still... it's not a disaster that they build these houses with garages in this area, because it's kinda remote from the rest of Friedrichshain and Prenzlauer Berg. It would have been worse when they build houses with garages in existing parts of the city, if you know what I mean.

All right, some more mixed pictures today, the so-called leftovers.

520. A snowy day in March 2008 at the Ostkreuz station:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592962794/in/photostream

521. Same:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592963592/in/photostream

522. A not so standard car dealer at Unter den Linden:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592968566/in/photostream

523. This is the Brandenburg Gate, but everybody probably already knows that:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592969396/in/photostream

524. The quardiga on top of the gate:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592161329/in/photostream

525. Horses in front of the Brandenburg Gate:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3592162743/in/photostream

That's all I've got for now.


----------



## madridhere

Berlin is like many cities in one city. Great shots, thanks.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Friedrichstraße and surroundings - part 1*

^^ Thanks Madridhere.

Ok, after half a year not posting in this thread, I'm going to show you some photos of Berlin again.

526. Friedrichstraße (north of the S-Bahn) on a rainy day in December:









527. Construction site at Friedrichstraße 100:









528. S-Bahn Berlin from Friedrichstraße station:









529. Construction site at Friedrichstraße 100:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Friedrichstraße and surroundings - part 2*

Here's some more.

530. Famous shopping street Friedrichstraße (south of the S-Bahn track):









531. Spreedreieck, a new office building in the Friedrichstraße:









532. Friedrichstraße (north of S-Bahn):









533. Spreedreieck again. I can't say I like this building. It looks good from some angles, but from other angles it looks like some highway office thing:









534. Historic building in the Tucholskystraße:









535. Construction site at Friedrichstraße 100:


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos! They look especially good in Black and White!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Friedrichstraße and surroundings - part 3*

^^ Thanks Chadoh25. 

Here's some more black & white photography.

536. This is the Jacob-und-Wilhelm-Grimm-Zentrum, the new library of the Humboldt University:









537. It's located at the Geschwister-Scholl-Straße:









538. Close-up:









539. Geschwister-Scholl-Straße (The Siblings Scholl Street):









540. Same as above:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Friedrichstraße and surroundings - part 4*

541. The Television Tower, the Bode Museum and the river Spree:









542. Television Tower and Bode Museum:









543. Same as above:









545. In the fog:









546. Ugly communist architecture in the Tucholskystraße:









547. Mercedes-Benz in the Tucholskystraße:


----------



## Darryl

Have you been inside Humboldt University's new Grimm Library? If so, is it worth going in if we're in the area? Are tourists allowed to enter just to look, or do they only admit students? I've heard the inside is supposed to be pretty cool looking.


----------



## Frieden

Wow what a flood of Berlin Threads 

nice pics GeneratorNL, thanks for sharing.

@Darryl: Everybody is allowed to enter the Library, but not to take out books. When you are interested you can go down in cellar and leave your coat in a lock box and take a tour through the building. In my opinion this building especially the big reading room is quite nice, even though a bid cheap looking (Floor and so on).
Many people recently used the opportunity to take a short look inside 

A trip would be S-Bahnhof Friedrichstraße --> *1* a short typical Berlin snack : Currywurst under the bridge at Bier's --> *2* then through a Antik store under the rail track --> *3* Library --> *4* Museumsisland(Neues Museum!!! Pergamonmuseum!!, Bodemuseum!, Alte Nationalgallerie) -> After the visit go to 12 Apostel, under the rail track too, eat Pizza 









I m looking forward to get some nice pics from you


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Jewish Museum by night*

^^ Thank you for your replies people. 

@ Frieden:I'd love to do the tour you showed us on the map, but unfortunately I'm not in Berlin at the moment and I probably won't be for the next few months. The pics I've been posting in the last couple of days are from December 2009.

548. The Jewish Museum in Kreuzberg:









549. A big menorah candle in front of the museum:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Oranienburger Straße and surroundings - part 1*

Back to the Oranienburger Straße:

550. S-Bahnhof Oranienburger Straße sign:









551. Oranienburger Straße street scene:









552. Tram in the Oranienburger Straße:









553. Oranienburger Straße street scene:









554. Horse and carriage:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Oranienburger Straße and surroundings - part 2*

555. Kunsthaus Tacheles:









556. Tacheles is a former department store which now houses a self-organized collective of artists on Oranienburger Straße:









557. Tacheles and a parking lot:









558. Offices and residential buildings near Tacheles:









559. Same as above:









560. Heart of Gold Hostel in the Johannisstraße:


----------



## Chadoh25

Generator, Ihre fotos sind ausgezeichnet!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Oranienburger Straße and surroundings - part 3*

^^ Danke schön, Chadow25!

561. Tram in Oranienburger Straße (panorama):


----------



## christos-greece

Those newest photos of Berlin are indeed nice and interesting...


----------



## GeneratorNL

*U-Bahnhof Deutsche Oper*

^^ I'm glad you like my newest photos, Christos.

562. Some photos of the underground (U-Bahn) station Deutsche Oper:









563. Deutsche Oper is a station located in the Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf district on the U2 line:









564. The station opened on May 14, 1906 under the name Bismarckstraße:









565. The station is named after the Deutsche Oper, an opera company located in what was formerly West Berlin:


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!!!!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Wilmersdorfer Straße (Charlottenburg)*

The Wilmersdorfer Straße is a 1,9 kilometer long street in the borough of Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf. It's mostly a shopping street and a large stretch is only accessible for pedestrians.

566. The Wilmersdorfer Arcaden is a shopping mall along the street:









567. In wintertime there's a small Christmas market in this street:









568. Not the sharpest photo, but what the hell:









569. The Kantstraße, as seen from the intersection Wilmersdorfer Straße-Kantstraße:









570. My last picture from this rainy day:


----------



## Atlantic_Berlin

thanx,

very nice to see berlin with someones else's eyes... love it.


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## Mr Equis

Like this? Or more "nacos"? :lol::lol::lol:



GeneratorNL said:


> 496. The park is a popular spot for local youth to hang out:


btw, Nice City


----------



## GeneratorNL

Update: due to the fact that Flickr has put Skyscrapercity.com on some kind of blocking list, it's not possible to view any photo on SSC that is hosted on Flickr. This results in the fact that this 500+ photo thread has become completely useless and all my work of showing you guys the great city of Berlin has been in vain. hno:

Let's hope SSC will get unblocked again by Flickr. If not: Flickr, what the **** were you thinking?! :bash:


----------



## GeneratorNL

Another update: it seems Flickr unblocked Skyscrapercity. I can see the photos in this thread again. Hooray! :banana:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Awesome photos! Love Berlin! :cheers:


----------



## Berlinerin

Die schwarz-weissen Bilder sind mega toll aber die Farbbilder gefallen mir um Meilen besser, danke an alle !


----------



## se12

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ Thank you for your replies people.
> 
> @ Frieden:I'd love to do the tour you showed us on the map, but unfortunately I'm not in Berlin at the moment and I probably won't be for the next few months. The pics I've been posting in the last couple of days are from December 2009.
> 
> 548. The Jewish Museum in Kreuzberg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 549. A big menorah candle in front of the museum:


That's like . . .


----------



## se12

Frieden said:


> Wow what a flood of Berlin Threads
> 
> nice pics GeneratorNL, thanks for sharing.
> 
> @Darryl: Everybody is allowed to enter the Library, but not to take out books. When you are interested you can go down in cellar and leave your coat in a lock box and take a tour through the building. In my opinion this building especially the big reading room is quite nice, even though a bid cheap looking (Floor and so on).
> Many people recently used the opportunity to take a short look inside
> 
> A trip would be S-Bahnhof Friedrichstraße --> *1* a short typical Berlin snack : Currywurst under the bridge at Bier's --> *2* then through a Antik store under the rail track --> *3* Library --> *4* Museumsisland(Neues Museum!!! Pergamonmuseum!!, Bodemuseum!, Alte Nationalgallerie) -> After the visit go to 12 Apostel, under the rail track too, eat Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m looking forward to get some nice pics from you



Know Curry is popular everywhere . . . 

. . . can't understand why some people dislike it . . .


----------



## A-Homes

Nice.


----------



## inno4321

I like german!!!!!!!


----------



## Andre_idol

Fantastic thread :applause:


----------



## A-Homes

inno4321 said:


> I like german!!!!!!!


Why . . . ?


----------



## RzgR Spijkenisse

Great Photographer, I really like the pictures.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks. I'll drink an ice tea to that! :cheers:


----------



## xlchris

I loved my time /only 1 week/ in Berlin back in 2008. It's certainly one of the cities I'd like to live in the future.


----------



## GeneratorNL

571. Frankfurter Tor at night, the first pic of a series that I'm about to show:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5476778075/


----------



## GeneratorNL

572. Frankfurter Allee:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5476788071/


----------



## GeneratorNL

573. The Stalinist architecture at Frankfurter Tor:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5477404830/


----------



## GeneratorNL

574. Eastside Gallery, the remainders of the Berlin Wall:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5477428316/


----------



## GeneratorNL

575. S-Bahnhof Landsberger Allee and the Generator Hostel:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5476845213/


----------



## GeneratorNL

576. The intersection of Landsberger Allee and Storkower Strasse:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5477034391/


----------



## GeneratorNL

577. The Andel's Hotel Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5477514148/


----------



## GeneratorNL

578. Intersection of Landsberger Allee and Storkower Strasse:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5477621842/


----------



## GeneratorNL

579. Frankfurter Tor at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5477639578/


----------



## groentje

Nice, new life in this old thread


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice new photos of Berlin


----------



## Fabri88

GeneratorNL said:


> 419. Eight rolls of toilet paper:


Maybe will be a silly question: why walking around Berlin is so usual to see people carrying packs of toilet paper?

Then talking about paper: I stayed in Berlin for 8 days in August 2007 and I never see people use cloth handkerchiefs or napkins. Everyone use only paper tissues of paper napkins! Isn't so?


----------



## Tiaren

^^
The German way of life! XD


----------



## Fabri88

GeneratorNL said:


> 495. A charming beard:


Who's that? Bud Spencer?:lol:


----------



## Fabri88

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> The German way of life! XD


You are German, explain me better!

I love Germany (I have been there thrice, Nürnberg 2001, Berlin 2007 and Flughafen München 2009) but as I can see German people are very strange: so I want to know more about you!


----------



## GeneratorNL

580. Hausburgstraße in Friedrichshain:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5479420060/


----------



## GeneratorNL

581. Tram at Frankfurter Tor:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5478828061/


----------



## GeneratorNL

582. Niederbarnimstraße, Friedrichshain:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5479453726/


----------



## GeneratorNL

583. Niederbarnimstraße, Friedrichshain:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5479463698/


----------



## GeneratorNL

584. Niederbarnimstraße, Friedrichshain:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5479470672/


----------



## GeneratorNL

Fabri88 said:


> I stayed in Berlin for 8 days in August 2007 and I never see people use cloth handkerchiefs or napkins. Everyone use only paper tissues of paper napkins!


I have lived in Holland, Germany and Belgium and I have NEVER seen any person use cloth handkerchiefs or cloth napkins. Only people of 80 years and older might still use them.


----------



## GeneratorNL

585. Warschauer Straße:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5479569372/


----------



## Chadoh25

Great pics!


----------



## Fabri88

GeneratorNL said:


> I have lived in Holland, Germany and Belgium and I have NEVER seen any person use cloth handkerchiefs or cloth napkins. Only people of 80 years and older might still use them.


In Italy restaurants give you cloth napkins and, although not so frequently, maybe you see young people use cloth handkerchiefs (







)

Fortunately they are only about 10% in boys and 5% in girls.

You are studying in a university, isn't it? So your age is higher than 20! Well, so I can see that this good habit lasts for decades.

Is it only for practical reasons or hygiene matters are really important in these countries? In the last years in many Italian school it's compulsory for students and teachers to have paper tissues instead of cloth handkerchiefs!


----------



## christos-greece

Really great photos (once again) well done :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

586. The relatively new Andel's Hotel at Landsberger Allee:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5477006637/


----------



## GeneratorNL

587. The towers at Frankfurter Tor, seen towards the former Stalinallee, now Karl-Marx-Allee:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5478834919/


----------



## Tiaren

Fabri88 said:


> You are German, explain me better!
> 
> I love Germany (I have been there thrice, Nürnberg 2001, Berlin 2007 and Flughafen München 2009) but as I can see German people are very strange: so I want to know more about you!


There is not much to explain. It's just how we do it... Really old people might still use cloth handkerchiefs, though it's a dying tradition. I have to admit, that I find it weird and even kind of disgusting to use the same cloth handkerchief several times a day and then wash the snot with my other laundry. uke:

@ Generator NL
If find your pictures really great! Thank you very much for sharing! Are there pictures of the beautiful old/historical parts of Berlin as well?


----------



## Skrapebook

Tiaren said:


> I have to admit, that I find it weird and even kind of disgusting to use the same cloth handkerchief several times a day and then wash the snot with my other laundry. uke:


I really couldn´t have said better myself! :lol:
Disgusting! :tongue:


----------



## Fabri88

GeneratorNL said:


> 586. The relatively new Andel's Hotel at Landsberger Allee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5477006637/


Awesome effect! Friedrichshain, Prenzlauer Berg, Gesundbrunnen and Wedding are my favourite Berliner Ortsteilen!


----------



## Fabri88

Tiaren said:


> There is not much to explain. It's just how we do it... Really old people might still use cloth handkerchiefs, though it's a dying tradition. I have to admit, that I find it weird and even kind of disgusting to use the same cloth handkerchief several times a day and then wash the snot with my other laundry. uke:
> 
> @ Generator NL
> If find your pictures really great! Thank you very much for sharing! Are there pictures of the beautiful old/historical parts of Berlin as well?


I asked so because I thought there would have been something related to something typically German!

BTW, I absolutely agree with you!:cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ What's with all the talk about napkins? :lol:


588. Arts market at Unter den Linden:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481956086/


----------



## GeneratorNL

589. Nikolaiviertel:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481237789/


----------



## GeneratorNL

590. One more of Nikolaiviertel:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481243091/


----------



## Fabri88

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ What's with all the talk about napkins? :lol:


The question originated from toilet paper not from napkins!:lol:

BTW, I use only paper napkins too!

Tiaren answered me "The German way of life", so: why the German way of life may concern with toilet paper?:lol:

It would be quite strange, overall because Germany is Europe's locomotive, isn't it?


----------



## Fabri88

GeneratorNL said:


> 589. Nikolaiviertel


Nikolaiviertel I think is a town within another town!

"Zum Nußbaum" restaurant cooks very good sauerkraut!


----------



## GeneratorNL

591. The tv tower peeking over the roofs of Nikolaiviertel:








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5058/5481812816_f5b5d82944_b.jpg


----------



## GeneratorNL

592. Nikolaiviertel:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481206323/


----------



## GeneratorNL

593. Berliner Dom and the river Spree:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481249489/


----------



## GeneratorNL

594. Hotel Adlon:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5482053094/


----------



## GeneratorNL

595. Brandenburger Tor:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481469561/


----------



## GeneratorNL

596. Bebelplatz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5482084198/


----------



## Avalanix

Berlin looks filthy on that photos.


----------



## Fabri88

Avalanix said:


> Berlin looks *filthy *on that photos.


I don't think so!

Berlin is a city that have been stabbed for decades in the past years and now it is living a new life!

This pictures show us a Old Style Berlin. Maybe NL Generator will show us pictures of Potsdamer Platz/Leipziger Platz and we'll se the modern face of Berlin.


----------



## GeneratorNL

597. The Frankfurter Allee (Friedrichshain) with its Stalinist architecture:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481630821/


----------



## GeneratorNL

598. Tourists in Berlin, near the Berliner Dom:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5482316128/


----------



## GeneratorNL

599. Kollwitzstraße, Prenzlauer Berg:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5482289784/


----------



## GeneratorNL

600. Abenteuerlicher Bauspielplatz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481725079/


----------



## GeneratorNL

601. Kollwitzstraße, Prenzlauer Berg:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481701867/


----------



## GeneratorNL

602. Food market at Kollwitzplatz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5482250186/


----------



## GeneratorNL

603. Kollwitzplatz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5482240976/


----------



## GeneratorNL

604: Kollwitzplatz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481686415/


----------



## GeneratorNL

605. Kollwitzplatz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481677871/


----------



## GeneratorNL

606. Kollwitzplatz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481672473/


----------



## GeneratorNL

607. Mother and her children:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481661315/


----------



## GeneratorNL

608. Kollwitzstraße, Prenzlauer Berg:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481708977/


----------



## GeneratorNL

609. Kollwitzstraße. Gentrification can be seen everywhere in this part of the city (this sometimes leads to protests by certain people):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## GeneratorNL

610. Tv tower, seen from An der Spandauer Brücke:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5482726300/


----------



## GeneratorNL

611. An S-Bahn train, as seen from An der Spandauer Brücke (near Hackescher Markt):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5483019711/


----------



## Fabri88

GeneratorNL said:


> 601. Kollwitzstraße, Prenzlauer Berg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5481701867/


German architects have much to teach to Italian colleagues!

This block of flats is beautiful!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

601 Kollwitzstraße in Prenzlauer Berg looks really great indeed! :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

644. Side street of the Gneisenaustraße:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5520200909/


----------



## GeneratorNL

645. Side street of the Gneisenaustraße:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5520177391/


----------



## GeneratorNL

646. One more of the Gneisenaustraße:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5520144529/


----------



## GeneratorNL

647. Gneisenaustraße again:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522374112/


----------



## GeneratorNL

648. The intersection of the Mehringdamm, Gneisenaustraße and Yorckstraße in Kreuzberg:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522382154/


----------



## GeneratorNL

649. Finanzamt Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522388306/


----------



## GeneratorNL

650. U-Bahnhof Mehringdamm, a station on the Berlin metro:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5521812227/


----------



## GeneratorNL

651. U-Bahnhof Mehringdamm:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5521830839/


----------



## GeneratorNL

652. U-Bahnhof Mehringdamm:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522435704/


----------



## GeneratorNL

653. The recently renovated Neues Museum ('New Museum') at the Museum Island in central Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522514148/


----------



## GeneratorNL

654. The Berliner Dom (or 'Berlin Cathedral') as seen from the Alte Nationalgalerie:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522522866/


----------



## GeneratorNL

655. Berliner Dom, as seen from the Alte Nationalgalerie:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522539414/


----------



## GeneratorNL

656. The Berlin Cathedral at dawn:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522555922/


----------



## GeneratorNL

657. The Berlin tv tower and the Berlin Cathedral at dawn:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522552410/


----------



## RzgR Spijkenisse

Great pictures, keep them posted!


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Sure I will! I'll post some more in a few minutes. :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

658. The Alte Nationalgalerie (Old National Gallery) is a gallery showing a collection of Classical, Romantic, Biedermeier, Impressionist and early Modernist artwork. The museum is situated on Museum Island, a UNESCO-designated World Heritage Site:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522648368/


----------



## GeneratorNL

659. Alte Nationalgalerie:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5502388706/


----------



## GeneratorNL

660. Inside the Alte Nationalgalerie:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522068457/


----------



## GeneratorNL

661. Inside the Alte Nationalgalerie:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5522667736/


----------



## GeneratorNL

677. Railway tracks near Warschauer Strasse suburban railway station:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5856984479/in/photostream


----------



## PortoNuts

:drool:

Those industrial chimneys on the background make it look so good.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ You might like the following pic as well then. It was taken from the same spot.

678. Ostbahnhof and the tv tower as seen from Warschauer Straße:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5857594254/in/photostream


----------



## PortoNuts

^^It has a kind of nostalgic look from the Communist times. And really I'm not saying this in a bad way, I've always had a bit of fascination for Berlin and the Cold War. 

I so want to visit this city, it's so in vogue these days. Even in cinema, I've recently watched an American film all set in Berlin.


----------



## GeneratorNL

679. U-Bahnhof Samariterstraße in Friedrichshain:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5857598846/in/photostream


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thank you. 

680. Central Berlin as seen from the Berlin Cathedral ('Berliner Dom' in German):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5881552861/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

681. The Altes Museum (Old Museum) as seen from the Berlin Cathedral:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5882123742/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

682. View toward Prenzlauer Berg from the Berliner Dom:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5882131876/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

683. Rotes Rathaus (Red City Hall) from the Berliner Dom:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5881575271/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

684. Altes Stadthaus (Old City Hall) & Nikolaikirche (St. Nicholas Church) in Central Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5882143422/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

685. Decoration on the Berliner Dom:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5882148708/in/photostream


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Amazing photos from the Berlin Cathedral!


----------



## Skrapebook

BERLIN - Ze Wunderschön! :shocked:


----------



## RzgR Spijkenisse

Again amazing picures. Can't wait to visit Berlin this summer. Have you got some artistic pictures of the Hauptbahnhof?


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Don't know if you consider this one artistic, but it's the Hauptbahnhof nonetheless.

686. Berlin-Hauptbahnhof:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5884397841/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

687. Paragliding near the Teufelsberg ('Devil's Mountain') in Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5884405219/in/photostream

688. He's flying:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5884411043/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

689. One of the two identical churches at the Gendarmenmarkt, one of the most beautiful squares in central Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5884430069/in/photostream


----------



## Benonie

Berlin, the kind of cities I fall in love with... Great thread!


----------



## GeneratorNL

690. A Swedish band (I don't remember the name) that stayed at the Generator Hostel Berlin in 2008, decided to give a surprise concert in the beer garden:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5884520367/in/photostream

691. Play some funky music:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5885077148/in/photostream

692. The tv tower was peeking over the rooftops of the city:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5885095788/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

693. The skyscrapers at Potsdamer Platz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5885144926/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

I'll be going back to Berlin in August. Anyone's got certain parts of Berlin or themes they want me to photograph? Let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

GeneratorNL said:


> I'll be going back to Berlin in August. Anyone's got certain parts of Berlin or themes they want me to photograph? Let me know and I'll see what I can do.


Gendarmenmarkt

Seelower Höhen

The city of Potsdam

Mueumsinsel

Red City Hall

Victory Column

Berlin-Kreuzberg

Berlin-Neukölln

Berlin-Pankow

View over teh city from the GDR-Brodacasting-Tower

Some cool grafitti 

And if possible: BERLIN UNDERGROUND!


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Most of those areas have been covered extensively already in this thread, but you also made some good suggestions, like Pankow and Neukölln. I didn't visit those areas enough in the past. I'll see if I can pay them a visit in August. 

694. Signs at S-Bahnhof Frohnau:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5884733385/


----------



## GeneratorNL

695. Brandenburger Tor:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5884739031/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

696. Paul-Löbe-Haus, one of the German government buildings in central Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5885342556/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

697. A girl on the steps of the Reichstag building:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5885321584/in/photostream


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

@GeneratorXL

http://berliner-unterwelten.de/start.1.5.html ;-)


or take a boadtrip on the Spreeriver and make some pics from the boat


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ I did the Dark Worlds tour a few years ago from Berliner Unterwelten. Very interesting, but I didn't take any pictures (we weren't allowed to as far as I remember - didn't matter, because it was very dark in those bunkers anyway).
I might do a boattrip though. Never did that before in Berlin.

698. In front of S-Bahnhof Schönhauser Allee in Prenzlauer Berg:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5884869349/in/photostream


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

william of waco said:


> _Very_ beautiful. Is this Egyptian? Because it sure looks Roman to me.
> My guess is that it was sculpted by an Egyptian master during the Roman occupation.
> Do you know the story behind this piece?


Btw ;-)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hildesheimer_Silberschatz

Roman Silver 1 AD. Found in Hildesheim.

SED-Museum?

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lijst_van_wijken_in_Berlijn


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Didn't know that. Thanks for the info.

699. Corner of Müggelstraße / Travestraße in Friedrichshain:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3581409384/in/photostream

700. A sign in a park in Friedrichshain, located next to the Travestraße:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3581410070/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

701. The television tower as seen from the Alte Nationalgalerie, one of the museums at Museum Island:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5888758546/


----------



## Odoaker

What is it these days, that flickr-photos don't appear anymore?


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ What? They don't? I can see all of them. Are you sure it's not just your computer?


----------



## Odoaker

Well, not for me! Only two photos on this page in particular are visible for me  Perhaps it is my computer only, we will see!


----------



## Viriatuus

^^

Same with me...


----------



## timo9

:applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Linguine

kay:.....nice photos...thanks.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## GeneratorNL

702. The television tower ('Fernsehturm') as seen from the Berlin Cathedral:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5922562655/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

703. The Red City Hall as seen from the Berlin Cathedral:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5923121914/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

704. Blue skies over Berlin:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5922551019/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

705. Rooftop angels on the roofs of the Berlin Cathedral:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5922538885/in/photostream


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Danke schön!

706. Intersection Landsberger Allee / Storkower Strasse:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5931302628/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

707. Near the Landsberger Allee Railway Station:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5930739371/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

708. Ebertystraße, Berlin-Friedrichshain:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5930754079/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

709. DOMICIL-Seniorenpflegeheim „Am Frankfurter Tor“ in Berlin-Friedrichshain under construction: 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5931321084/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

710. The characteristic architecture at the Landsberger Allee, built during Stalin's reign in the 50s:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5930781067/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

711. Frankfurter Tor, Berlin-Friedrichshain:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5931329832/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

712. The Fernsehturm is Berlin's famous television tower:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940779957/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

713. St. Mary's Church is a church in central Berlin. The Fernsehturm is close to the church:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940802265/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

714. St. Mary's Church and the Fernsehturm:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940812515/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

715. St. Mary's Church and the Fernsehturm:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940802265/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

716. St. Mary's Church and the Fernsehturm:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940797519/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

717. One more of the St. Mary's Church:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940861385/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

718. The East Side Gallery, one of the few remaining parts of the Berlin Wall:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940762781/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

719. The East Side Gallery is an international memorial for freedom. It is a 1.3 km long section of the Berlin Wall located on Mühlenstraße in Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5941328890/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

720. Totaldemokratie:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940744877/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

721. The East Side Gallery consists of approximately 100 paintings by artists from all over the world, painted in 1990 on the east side of the Berlin Wall:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940759803/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

722. Viele kleine Leute...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5941315248/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

723. Eyes always watching:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5941309724/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

724. Sun is hiding behind the St. Mary's Church:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5941345738/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

725. The St. Mary's Church and the television tower in central Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5941380274/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

726. The Bebelplatz (formerly Opernplatz) is a public square in the central Mitte district of Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5941515506/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

727. A prominent building on the Karl-Liebknecht-Straße, a major street in the Mitte district. It is named after one of the founders of the Communist Party of Germany, Karl Liebknecht:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940928883/in/photostream


----------



## AXIATA

GeneratorNL said:


> 726. The Bebelplatz (formerly Opernplatz) is a public square in the central Mitte district of Berlin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5941515506/in/photostream



I love BERLIN so much


----------



## GeneratorNL

728. The Berlin State Library (German: Staatsbibliothek zu Berlin) is a library in Berlin and a property of the Prussian Cultural Heritage Foundation:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940964097/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

729. The Berlin State Library used to be known as the _Preussische Staatsbibliothek_:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940966181/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

730. The Deutsches Historisches Museum (German Historical Museum) was founded in 1987. In 2004 an extension, designed by I. M. Pei, was completed:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940950225/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

731. The museum is located on the Unter den Linden avenue in central Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940953181/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

732. Berlin Cathedral (German: Berliner Dom) is the colloquial name for the Evangelical _Oberpfarr- und Domkirche_:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940943335/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

733. The Berlin Cathedral is located on Berlin's famous Museum Island ('Museumsinsel'):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5941492056/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

734. Close-up:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5941496456/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

735. Translation: _Our faith is the victory that conquered the world_:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940935275/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

736. Translation: _See, I'm with all of you, every day until the world's end_:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5940939927/in/photostream


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and very nice photos from Berlin


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks, Christos! 

737. The Olympiastadion (Olympic Stadium) is a sports stadium in Berlin. There have been two stadiums on the site: the present facility, and one that is called the Deutsches Stadion which was built for the aborted 1916 Summer Olympics:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5942866104/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

738. The tv tower as seen from the area around Hackescher Markt:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5942877604/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

772. St. Mary's Church, known in German as the Marienkirche, is a church in the borough of Berlin-Mitte:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017581341/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

773. Alexanderplatz train station with the famous tv tower:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018126200/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

774. Embassy of India at the Tiergartenstrasse:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017921723/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

775. The 'embassy' of Baden-Württemberg ("Landesvertretung Baden-Württemberg" in German) at the Tiergartenstrasse:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017908217/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

776. Buildings at Potsdamer Platz, an important public square and traffic intersection in the centre of Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018437384/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

777. Potsdamer Platz is located about one kilometre south of the Brandenburg Gate and the Reichstag (German Parliament Building), and close to the southeast corner of the Tiergarten park:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018442872/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

778. The Brandenburg Gate (German: Brandenburger Tor) is a former city gate and one of the main symbols of Berlin and Germany:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018369276/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

779. The quadriga on top of the Brandenburg Gate. A quadriga is a car or chariot drawn by four horses abreast. It was raced in the Ancient Olympic Games and other contests:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017832571/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

780. The quadriga was designed by Johann Gottfried Schadow in 1793:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017843221/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

781. One more pic of the Brandenburg Gate:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018377086/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

782. Pariser Platz is a square in the centre of Berlin, situated by the Brandenburg Gate at the end of the Unter den Linden:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018408594/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

783. Pariser Platz is named after the French capital Paris in honour of the Allied occupation of Paris in 1814, and is one of the main focal points of the city:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017877465/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

784. The American Embassy at Pariser Platz. A segment of the Berlin Wall was installed in the courtyard of the embassy on 13 February 2008, "to serve as a reminder of the past and a symbol of hope for the future":








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018414272/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

785. The French Embassy at Pariser Platz, designed by Christian de Portzamparc:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018402828/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

786. The Wilhelmstraße is a street in the center of Berlin. Between the mid 19th century and 1945, it was the administrative centre, first of the Kingdom of Prussia and then of the unified German state:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018363986/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

787. The main building of the Humboldt University of Berlin (German: Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin), Berlin's oldest university, founded in 1810:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018354924/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

788. The former Royal Library, now seat of the Faculty of Law of the Humboldt University:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017787413/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

789. The Faculty of Law of the Humboldt University is located at the Bebelplatz in central Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017797833/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

790. Close-up of the Faculty of Law:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017794259/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

791. The Schloßbrücke (Palace Bridge) is a bridge in central Berlin, at the end of the Unter den Linden boulevard:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018698086/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

792. The construction of the 118 m (387 ft) Zoofenster highrise building:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018109937/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

793. The building will have offices, restaurants and a Waldorf-Astoria hotel:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018115883/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

794. It is located at the Breitscheidplatz in Berlin-Charlottenburg:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018124101/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

795. It sure contains a lot of windows! Views will be great:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018100359/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

796. Wertheim was a large department store chain in pre-WWII Germany. The chain's most famous store, on Leipziger Platz in Berlin, was constructed in 1896. The building was badly damaged in WWII and demolished in the 1950s. A new shopping mall is currently being built at the site:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019185264/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

797. Another pic of the aformentioned contruction site. This one was taken from the panorama platform at Potsdamer Platz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019192528/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

798. The Wishing Well are a seven-piece folk-rock band from Melbourne, Australia:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018746121/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

799. They have played 1,200 international shows on various tours and sold over 14,000 CDs independently:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018740633/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

800. This is them playing at Hackescher Markt in Berlin-Mitte:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018742585/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

801. Breitscheidplatz is a major public square in the inner city of Berlin. Together with the Kurfürstendamm boulevard it marks the centre of former West Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019362760/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

802. Francucci's Ristorante at Kurfürstendamm 90 in Berlin-Wilmersdorf:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019366874/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

803. Lehniner Platz, a square in Berlin-Wilmersdorf:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019372274/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

804. The Kurfürstendamm, known locally as the Ku'damm, is one of the most famous avenues in Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019375204/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

805. Kurfürstendamm can be considered the Champs-Élysées of Berlin — full of shops, houses, hotels and restaurants:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019378278/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

806. Tauentzienstraße is a major shopping street in the western part of Berlin. It is approximately 500 metres long and lies between two important squares, Wittenbergplatz and Breitscheidplatz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019389480/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

807. Another pic of the Kurfürstendamm. The street takes its name from the former Kurfürsten (prince-electors) of Brandenburg:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019385356/in/photostream


----------



## Skrapebook

What a fabulous update! :shocked:



GeneratorNL said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018124101/in/photostream


Zoofenster looks almost complete and stunningly fantastic! :banana::banana:


----------



## GeneratorNL

Skrapebook said:


> What a fabulous update! :shocked:


Thank you! And there is much more to come in the coming weeks. I've taken hundreds of pictures last week.


----------



## GeneratorNL

808. A pic taken in an S-Bahn train (circle line):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6022144563/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

809. The Hackescher Markt ("Hacke's Market", named after Townmajor Hans Christoph Friedrich Graf von Hacke) is a square in the central Mitte locality, situated at the eastern end of Oranienburger Strasse:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6022727900/in/photostream


----------



## GeneratorNL

874. Time for some pics that were taken from the panorama platform at Posdamer Platz. The Sony Center (the big tent-like building) is a Sony-sponsored building complex located at the Potsdamer Platz in central Berlin. The BahnTower is its neighbour, and houses the German Railways HQ:

Sony Center and BahnTower by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

875. View to the north-east:

Berlin panorama by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

876. The Reichtag building, which is the meeting place of the modern German parliament, the Bundestag:

DB by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

877. Balloon:

Balloon over Berlin by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

878. The Charleston, a luxury residential building near Potsdamer Platz:

The Charleston by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

879. Leipziger Platz is an octagonal square in the center of Berlin. It is located along Leipziger Straße just east of and adjacent to the Potsdamer Platz. Leipziger Platz was reduced to ruins during the Second World War and once part of the no man's land surrounding the Berlin Wall, but has since been reconstructed in its original configuration, albeit with modern architecture:

Leipziger Platz by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

880. View to the south-east:

Looking south-east by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

881. Looking to the south. The green space is the site of the former Potsdamer Bahnhof, a pre-war train station:

Wide horizon by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

882. Miniature city:

Miniature city by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

883. Roofs of Berlin:

Roofs of Berlin by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

That's all I'm going to post today. Let me know if you like them (or if you don't). :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I most certainly like them! This is probably my most followed photo thread. Keep up your excellent posting!


----------



## Chadoh25

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## miau

Great pictures. I like the 'miniature'.


----------



## Fabri88

Potsdamer- and Leipzigerplatz is the most wonderful square I ever seen in my life!

It gives its best at late afternoon - early evening (that's alsp my favourite period of the day).


----------



## Skrapebook

I can´t wait to see Leipziger Platz finished! :cheers:


----------



## miau

Fabri88 said:


> Potsdamer- and Leipzigerplatz is the most wonderful square I ever seen in my life!


Have you ever been there? 

I find the Leipziger Platz not very appealing. It looks nice from above, but there is nothing down there.


----------



## GeneratorNL

Miau is right. Leipziger is very boring indeed. Hopefully this will change a bit once the new shpping centre (Leipziger Platz 12) is finished.

884. View from the Kollhoff-Tower at Potsdamer Platz. This is the Neue Nationalgalerie at the Kulturforum. Neue Nationalgalerie is a museum for modern art, with its main focus on the early 20th century:

Neue Nationalgalerie by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

885. This is the St. Matthäuskirche, a church in Tiergarten:

St. Matthäuskirche by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

886. View toward City West. The tower under construction is the Zoofenster:

City West by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

GeneratorNL said:


> 886. View toward City West. The tower under construction is the Zoofenster:
> 
> City West by Vincent A., on Flickr


What a fantastic skyline view of City West! :banana:
Especially if you had seen a wider view with added highrises left of the pic like Allianz, Bundesversicherungsanstalt, Concorde, Kudamm Karre, etc.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ If you like panoramas, you're probably going to like this pic. It's not the City West, but still...

887. Panorama view from the Kollhoff-Tower in Berlin:

Berlin panorama by Vincent A., on Flickr

*Click here for full-size!*


----------



## Fabri88

miau said:


> Have you ever been there?
> 
> I find the Leipziger Platz not very appealing. It looks nice from above, but there is nothing down there.


You're right! But Leipziger Platz is the twin of Potsdamer Platz! The exit of the U-Bahn station "Potsdamer Platz" is in Leipziger Platz and it plays the rule of preluding the entrance to Potsdamer Platz! So I said this as Leipziger Platz would be a part of Potsdamer Platz.

No man's land before, everyone's land today. You're in Berlin but it seems to be in New York. The world meets itself there.

Talking about Leipziger Platz there are water tubes over the road. You'll say: "Right, but there are also in Unter den Linden". Yes, but they are also in Leipziger Platz.


----------



## Skrapebook

Potsdamer Platz and Leipziger Platz used to be the center and busiest intersection in Europe...
Is on its way back to former glories! :cheers:
Ich liebe es!


----------



## Fabri88

Skrapebook said:


> *Potsdamer Platz and Leipziger Platz used to be the* center and* busiest intersection in Europe...*
> Is on its way back to former glories! :cheers:
> Ich liebe es!


That's the reason because I love it!


----------



## GeneratorNL

888. Potsdamer Platz Arkaden, a shopping mall next to Potsdamer Platz:

Potsdamer Platz Arkaden by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

889. Potsdamer Straße ("Potsdam Street") from above:

Traffic by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

890. The Haus der Kulturen der Welt ("House of the Cultures of the World") is Germany's national centre for contemporary non-European art. It presents art exhibitions, theater and dance performances, concerts, author readings, films and academic conferences on non-European Visual Art and culture:

Haus der Kulturen der Welt by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Berlin :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

891. Berlin Potsdamer Platz is a railway station in Berlin. It is completely underground and situated underneath the Potsdamer Platz in central Berlin. Regional and S-Bahn services call at the station:

Bahnhof Potsdamer Platz by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

892. Downtown Berlin, as seen from Potsdamer Platz:

Downtown Berlin by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

893. A Vapiano restaurant from above at Potsdamer Platz:

Vapiano by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

894. Hessische Landesvertretung beim Bund, the office of the German state of Hessen for the national German government:

Hessische Landesvertretung by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

895. BahnTower, the headquarters of the German Railways:

Tower of glass by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

896. DZ Bank building, Akademie der Künste (Academy of the Arts) and the Holocaust Memorial:

Modern Berlin by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

897. The Embassy of the United States, located on Pariser Platz in the city centre, maintains diplomatic relations and represents United States interests in dealing with the German government:

Embassy of the United States in Berlin by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## miau

The US embassy is hideous. I wish it would be demolished.


----------



## Basel_CH

GeneratorNL said:


> Bahnhof Potsdamer Platz


Just a question from my side according to the Potsdamer Platz U- und S-Bahn stations. Is it correct, that they are not linked in the underground? I mean when I was in Berlin last year I was a little bit suprised, that I had everytime to go on to the street for changing from the S- to U-Bahn and vice versa and that the two entrances are not at the same location, you have to cross almost the whole place for this action?
Did I do anything wrong, is that deliberately uneffective or just wrongly planned...?


----------



## GeneratorNL

> The US embassy is hideous. I wish it would be demolished.


Don't think that's going to happen soon though, since the building was built only some years ago.



> Did I do anything wrong, is that deliberately uneffective or just wrongly planned...?


As far as I know they are linked, but I could be wrong. 


898. A park at the site of the former Potsdamer Bahnhof (a train station):

Green space in the city by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

899. Watching people from the Kollhoff-Tower:

Sing for absolution by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

900. The Tempodrom is a multi-use indoor arena in Berlin-Kreuzberg:

Tempodrom by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

901. Balzac Coffee at Potsdamer Platz:

Balzac Coffee by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

902. Zoomed in at some random buildings at Potsdamer Platz:

Roofz 'n' Windowz by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Cool!


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks. :cheers:

903. Pigeon with a view - part I:

Pigeon with a view - part I by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

904. Pigeon with a view - part II:

Pigeon with a view - part II by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

905. Pigeon with a view - part III:

Pigeon with a view - part III by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

906. Pigeon with a view - part IV:

Pigeon with a view - part IV by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

907. The highrises at Potsdamer Platz:

Glass vs. bricks by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

908. The Sony Center is a Sony-sponsored building complex located at the Potsdamer Platz. It opened in 2000:

Sony Center by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

909. Sony Center contains a mix of shops, restaurants, a conference centre, hotel rooms, luxurious rented suites and condominiums, offices, art and film museums, cinemas, an IMAX theater, a small version of Legoland, and a "Sony Style" store:

Relaxing in Berlin's new heart by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

910. People getting on the bus near the Sony Center:

Getting on the bus by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

911. My pizza at Francucci's Ristorante. The address is Kurfürstendamm 90 in case you want to pay it a visit:

My pizza at Francucci's Ristorante by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## miau

mmmhh .... pizza


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Yeah, even seeing that pic makes me hungry again. :nuts:


912. U55 is a U-Bahn line in the German capital city of Berlin. It connects the new Berlin Hauptbahnhof, or main railway station, to an interchange with the S-Bahn at Brandenburger Tor:

U-Bahnhof Hauptbahnhof by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

913. The station shown in these pics is Hauptbahnhof:

U-Bahn Berlin by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

914. The Reichstag building was constructed to house the Reichstag, parliament of the German Empire. It was opened in 1894 and housed the Reichstag until 1933, when it was severely damaged in a fire:

Reichstag by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

915. The building was made safe against the elements and partially refurbished in the 1960s, but no attempt at full restoration was made until after the reunification of Germany on October 3, 1990, when it underwent reconstruction led by internationally renowned architect Norman Foster:

Reichstag cupola by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

916. After its completion in 1999, it became the meeting place of the modern German parliament, the Bundestag:

Looking into the heart of German government by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

917. The Reichstag dome is the large glass dome at the very top of the building. The dome has a 360-degree view of the surrounding Berlin cityscape:

Cupola by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

918. Construction work on the Reichstag dome was finished in 1999 and the seat of parliament was transferred to the Bundestag in April of that year. The dome is no longer open to anyone without prior registration. Fortunately entry is still free of charge:

Designed by Norman Foster by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## Conor

I've always held that Berlin has some the most consistently high quality architecture in the whole of Europe. I love modern German, simple architectural style and I wish the built more of it over here. Great pics!


----------



## Berlin.

Basel_CH said:


> Just a question from my side according to the Potsdamer Platz U- und S-Bahn stations. Is it correct, that they are not linked in the underground? I mean when I was in Berlin last year I was a little bit suprised, that I had everytime to go on to the street for changing from the S- to U-Bahn and vice versa and that the two entrances are not at the same location, you have to cross almost the whole place for this action?
> Did I do anything wrong, is that deliberately uneffective or just wrongly planned...?


those 3 stations are definetly linked in the underground




GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ Yeah, even seeing that pic makes me hungry again. :nuts:
> 
> 
> 912. Bundestag is a Berlin U-Bahn station located on the U55. The name of this station was changed in April 2006 from Reichstag to Bundestag after deputations from the Bundestag which sits in the Reichstag building:
> 
> U-Bahnhof Bundestag by Vincent A., on Flickr



that is actually not U Bundestag it's U Hauptbahnhof (Central Station)


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Woooops! My mistake. I will correct it in a second. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## GeneratorNL

919. Bundeskanzleramt is the name of this building in Berlin that houses the personal offices of the Chancellor and the Chancellery staff:

Sunset over Berlin by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

920. View from the Reichstag towards Potsdamer Platz:

Green Berlin by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

921. The same view, but zoomed in:

Potsdamer Platz by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

922. From left to right this picture shows the very characteristic roof of the DZ-Bank Building, the American Ambassy and the top of the Brandenburg Gate:

Die Welt by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

923. The tv tower, hidden behind the Opel building:

Hidden Fernsehturm by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

924. The same view, with zoom:

Opel by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

925. The BahnTower at Potsdamer Platz:

BahnTower by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

926. The river Spree flowing through central Berlin:

Spree by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

927. Another one of the river Spree, although this one has a part of Reichtag in it:

Berlin from the Reichstag by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

928. View to the north-west, with a beautiful sunset:

Sonnenuntergang by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe

What you called "Opel building" is actually the IHZ (Internationales Handelszentrum - some kind of a mini-WTC).

However, great collection. I love scrolling through this thread. You have a good view for details and nice angles.


----------



## charliewong90

I like these modern midrises.....simple but elegant.


----------



## Skrapebook

Åh Mein Gott!
GLN has really topped himself with this monumental shots of Berlin from the Reichstag!
Viele Danke Schön! :shocked:


----------



## MetroSilesia

Nice thread. Cool impressions of things i have seen thousand times!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks everybody for your positive feedback. Truly appreciated! 


929. View on the central station from the Reichstag building:

Berlin Central Station by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

930. The Charité - Universitätsmedizin Berlin is the medical school for both the Humboldt University and the Free University of Berlin. After the merger with their fourth campus in 2003, the Charité is one of the largest university hospitals in Europe. Here's the Charité as seen from the Reichtag building:

Charité by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

931. The Paul-Löbe-Haus is a parliament building in Berlin. This one is zoomed in:

Paul-Löbe-Haus by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

932. Church on the horizon:

Church on the horizon by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

933. The Haus der Kulturen der Welt ("House of the Cultures of the World") is Germany's national centre for contemporary non-European art. It presents art exhibitions, theater and dance performances, concerts, author readings, films and academic conferences on non-European Visual Art and culture:

Haus der Kulturen der Welt by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

934. View towards former West Berlin:

City West by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

935. Chimney:

Chimney by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

936. Construction of the the 118 m (387 ft) Zoofenster highrise with offices, restaurants and a Waldorf-Astoria hotel:

Waldorf-Astoria Berlin by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## FromRio

Berlin is such a beautiful city!


----------



## Svartmetall

Nice to see a bit more of a skyline forming in Berlin. The new tower looks pretty good!


----------



## Skrapebook

GeneratorNL said:


> 934. View towards former West Berlin:
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]Vincent A.[/url], on Flickr[/QUOTE]
> 
> ^^
> 
> Fantastic view of West Berlin! :banana:


----------



## Skrapebook

GeneratorNL said:


> 934. View towards former West Berlin:
> 
> City West by Vincent A., on Flickr


Fantastic view of the skyline of City West! epper:


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## DanielG!

I love this thread! my favorite city in the world. <3

Please don't let it die.


----------



## Skrapebook

Ich auch! :bow:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks everybody. I'll see if I can revive this thread somewhere this week. I still have plenty pics left to post.


----------



## GeneratorNL

937. The unurban landscape just north of Berlin-Wartenberg:

Unurban Berlin by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

938. This area is used mainly for recreation:

Rural landscape just outside Berlin by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

939. Another pic of this part of Berlin:

The road to nowhere... by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

940. That tree in black and white:

The tree by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

941. The view to Wartenberg:

A modern-day still life in Berlin by Vince Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*951. Eisfabrik seen from the Schillingbrücke*


Berlin - Eisfabrik by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*952. View from the Schillingbrücke to the East*


Berlin - Area around East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*953. View from the Schillingbrücke to the East*


Berlin - Area around East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*954. View from the Schillingbrücke to the East*


Berlin - Area around East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*955. East Side Gallery, currently (November 2015) being cleaned and repaired from vandalism*


Berlin - Area around East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*956. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - Area around East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*957. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - Area around East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*958. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*959. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*960. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*961. East Side Gallery with new residential tower Living Levels*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*962. East Side Gallery with new residential tower Living Levels*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*963. Living Levels*


Berlin - Living Levels by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*964. Living Levels*


Berlin - Living Levels by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*965. East Side Gallery and Living Levels*


Berlin - East Side Gallery and Living Levels by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*966. Living Levels*


Berlin - East Side Gallery and Living Levels by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*967. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*968. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*969. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

- edit


----------



## GeneratorNL

*971. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*972. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*973. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*974. East Side Gallery*


Berlin - East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*975. Construction works at Mühlenstrasse in Friedrichshain*


Berlin - Area around East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*976. Construction works at Mühlenstrasse in Friedrichshain*


Berlin - Construction near East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*977. Construction works at Mühlenstrasse in Friedrichshain*


Berlin - Area around East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*978. Construction works at Mühlenstrasse in Friedrichshain, with Mercedes-Benz-Arena in background*


Berlin - Mercedes-Benz-Arena by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*979. Mercedes-Benz-Arena*


Berlin - Mercedes-Benz-Arena by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*980. Mercedes-Benz offices next to the Arena*


Berlin - Mercedes-Benz offices by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*981. Eisenbahnstrasse in Kreuzberg. In background Living Levels tower.*


Berlin - Area around East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*982. Eisenbahnstrasse in Kreuzberg. In background Living Levels tower.*


Berlin - Area around East Side Gallery by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*983. Squirrel in Volkspark Hasenheide*


Berlin - Squirrel in Volkspark Hasenheide by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*984. The now-defunct Tempelhof Airport*


Berlin - Tempelhofer Freiheit by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Berlin, Vincent :cheers:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks a lot, Christos! 

*985. The now-defunct Tempelhof Airport*


Berlin - Tempelhofer Freiheit by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*986. The now-defunct Tempelhof Airport*


Berlin - Tempelhofer Freiheit by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*987. The now-defunct Tempelhof Airport*


Berlin - Tempelhofer Freiheit by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*988. Brandenburg Gate*


Berlin - Brandenburger Tor by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*989. TV Tower seen from Warschauer Strasse*


Berlin - Fernsehturm seen from Warschauer Strasse by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Museumsinsel, Berlin-Mitte*

*Next up is the Museumsinsel (or Museum Island in English). Lots of construction going on there, especially because of the reconstruction of the city palace, a historic building that was heavily damaged in WWII and subsequently demolished by the East German government.*

*1026.*

James-Simon-Galerie, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1027.*

Stadtschloss under construction, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1028.*

View in the direction of Schinkelplatz, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1029.*

Stadtschloss under construction, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kronprinzengärten, Berlin-Mitte*

*A housing development in central Berlin.*

*1030.*

Werdescher Markt, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr

*1031.*

Werdescher Markt, Berlin, Germany by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Berlin


----------

